# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Gjuha e Perëndive!

## AsgjëSikurDielli

Pershendetje. :)

*Marre nga "Gjuha e Perendive" e te madhit arvanitas A.Kolia 

(Kerkoj ndjese nese shkronjat greke te perdorura nuk dalin te plota...) 

Shpjegim i emërtimit të të dhënave të Kozmogonisë.* 


XAOΣ (Haos-Khaos-Kaos:CHAOS): Fjalë e cila edhe sot mban të njëjtin kuptim dhe do të thotë vend i pafund, hapësire boshe, por edhe vend i madh etj.(Në greqisht X=H ose KH në shqip). 
Vjen nga XàFoς (HáFos-KhàFos) dhe supozohet si rrënjë i.e.Ghév-es. 
Në shqipen e vjetër ekziston folja Hap = hap diçka,zgjeroj por edhe hapja e një luleje, fillimi i diçkaje, krijim i diçkaje. Fjalë të dala nga e njëjta rrënjë: 
Hap = largësia e një hapi të njeriut, një Hap ose një Pash. 
Hapët = hapur etj. 
Menjëfjalë shikojmë që folja Hap dhe fjalët që dalin prej së njëjtës rrënjë kanë të njëjtin kuptim me të mitologjisë së Hesidotit Xáouς (Hàus-Khàus), d.m.th distancë, vend, hapje, fillim i krijimit. Pra rrënja e fjalës Xáoς është Hap-(Haph) ose HaF  në se preferoni dhe nuk ndryshon asgjë  dhe në një fazë të mëvonshme shtohet prapashtesa greke oς. 
Ekziston gjithashtu në shqipen e vjetër edhe folja Ha (Xa) = me ngrënë, e cila nuk duket si pa lidhje me fjalen Xáoς (Hàos), por fjalë që së pari është : 
1) shumë më e përpara lindur e Xaπ (Hap) dhe 
2) dhe së dyti, si pasojë e tingëllimit ose eko e veprimit që njeriu i lashtë bënte në momentin kur hante, gëlltiste apo përpinte ushqimin e tij. Kur hapte gojën e tij njeriu i lashtë dëgjohet Ha (Xa) dhe në vazhdim kur e mbyll dëgjohet Hap (Xaπ ose HaF (XaF). 
Interesante është që kur dëgjohet Hap (Xaπ do të thotë që dikush më parë kishte hapur gojën e tij, kishte menjëfjalë krijuar HáF(XàF)-oς. 
Fjalë të dala prej kësaj rrënje janë : 
Kapsh, kapshiore. 
Në greqisht  xaψiá, xáπι, xaúτω etj. 
Kam mendimin se edhe fjala « Áδης » (Adhis, Adis) ka si të parë rrënjën Ha (Xa)-HaF (XaF) dhe të dytën fjalën Dhe.(Perëndia e botës së përtejme, të nëndheshme.) 

NYXTA dhe EPEBOΣ (Níhta dhe Érevos) . Fjala «Nuξ-νuktóς » (Niks-niktós) është një fjalë e përdorur pothuajse në të gjitha gjuhët e quajtura indo-europiane. 
Në ship është Nat-Natë. 
Fjala Épeβoς (Érevos) ka fjalën që i pergjigjet në shqip Érret = nxihet kur vjen darka, u érr, e errët , errësohet. 

AIΘHP (Ethír) : Duke u bazuar në thëniet e lashta quhet mbulesa ose pjesa e sipërme e atmosferës, ajri i pastër ku banojnë Zotat, por kjo fjalë e ndryshuar do të thotë 
« o kauτóς αγéρας » (Ajri i nxehtë), sepse formohet nga αíθω (étho) = καίω-μαι (kéo-me = digjem)etj., dhe αήρ (aír). 
Në shqip Ethe = kur ke temperaturë. 
Aήρ, αέρας = Er, Erë = Aιθέρ>Aιθήρ (Ethér>Ethír). 
Duke vënë në dukje këtë pikë krijohet një problem që na shtyn drejt ri-analizimit të ndryshimit ndërmjet Kozmogonisë dhe Theogonis së këndvështrimit në filozofinë pellazge. 
Theogonia  kemi Erë-Αέρας d.m.th. Hρα (Ira), kurse tek Kozmogonia kemi Ethéra(αιθέρα dhe jo vetëm por edhe si e dhëna bazë e krijimit të universit,gjithësisë. Çfarë është pra Aιθέρ,Aιθήρ : Në Kaos,Haos-in (Xάος e errët me ndërhyrjen, influencën e Éρωτος(-έλξη=tërheqje) aktivizohet lënda-materia e shpërndarë dhe jo-aktive, krijohet Lëvizja (Kίνηση-gr.)  Réa, Reja, Reia (Pέα dhe në përplasje me lënden-materien, Aθήρ  Aιθέρ  Aιθήρ(Athír-Ethér-Ethír) [veprimi, energjia] dhe Drita (= Dita). 
Por këtë nuk e ka vertetuar sot fizika berthamore ? 

OYPANOΣ (Uranós=Qiell): Hesidoti përmend si perëndi të parë Oupavó (Uranó). Pra me Uranós Isiodos hyn tashmë në Theogoni, duke u larguar nga Kozmogonia. Por kam përshtypjen se edhe dinastia e Uranós, edhe dinastia e dytë e Kronos, bëjnë pjesë në Kozmogoni, në mythologjinë kozmogonike të një faze të mëvonshme. Uranós nuk është asgjë tjetër veçse përkuesi, korresponduesi i Háos-Kháos-Cháos,- lindësi, babai i krijimit,- me pak llogjikë dhe me shumë fantazi. Krijesat e tij janë të shumta dhe fantastike por trashgimtari, pasardhësi i tij Krónos do ta shfronësoj, përderisa më parë me një drapër gjigant do ti presi organet gjenetike. Më të shumtët e mythologëve e konsiderojnë Krónon personifikim i nocionit KOHË dhe ky perceptim fillon nga të lashtët dhe hymnet Orfike ku sikurse thote Próklos (Πρόκλος në shkollat e tija mbi veprat e Hesidoti dhe theologjinë e Platonit, ku përshkruhet Krónos gjithnjë me mjekër te zezë përderisa është e pakonceptueshme sensi i plakjes së kohës. 
Në hymnin Orfik kushtuar Krónos ai emërtohet Pangjenitori shekullor. 
Në vitin 1854 tek Albanesischen studien J.G.Hahn lidh emrin e Krónos me foljen në shqip KRON, KRUA, KROJ = burim, rrjedhje uji. Të njëjtin mendim ka edhe S.Konda tek Shqiptarët dhe çështja pellazge. 
J.Vreto mbështet mendimin që fjala shqipe KOH është rrënja e parë e fjalës Krónos. Decharme nuk pranon barazinë e Krónos me KOHË dhe duke mos u dukur të shprehë nje mendim tjetër të ndryshëm, citon mendimin e Breal nga Hercules et Cacus , dhe e nxjerr fjalën nga rrënja ***, nga e cila vjen edhe fjala Kραίνειν (Krénin) në greqisht, dhe vë në dukje q te Veddet-Beddet e Indusve Kránan është perëndi krijuese. Natyrisht, të gjitha perënditë pak a shumë janë krijuese dhe pa përfillur që Kránan me Króno nuk ka të bëjë, nënvizoj që Kραίνειν (Krénin) nuk do të thotë ποιείν sic mendon Breal, por mbarim, ekzekutim, përmbushje(shih I.Stamataku) ose me pas principin, fillimin d.m.th.sundimin, mbretërimin dhe fjala vjen nga lëvizja e kokës së sovranit (kára, kranío, krí, kríe në arvanitase-shqip) ku zakonisht nuk shpërdoron shumë fjalë por me një lëvizje të kokës ekzekutohen të gjitha nga organet e tij ekzekutuese. Sot në sllavishte ekziston fjala Králi-Mbret dhe në arvanitase - shqip Krietar, Kryetar. 
Kam përshtypjen që fjala Krónos vjen nga greqishtja Krunós dhe shqipja Kronje-Kroi-Krua, në qoftë se keto fjalë vijnë nga rrënja Kre, që do të thotë Krej, Kokë. Kjo do të duket më mirë në se ecim më tej në shpjegimin e gruas së madhe të Krónos, Réas (Pέας . Nga analiza e emrit Réas do të shohim që këto dy perëndi të dinastisë së dytë nuk janë perëndi që personifikojnë të dhëna të krijimit të universit, gjithësisë, por disa kontribues të tjerë të tij. Krónos personifikon Kohën dhe Réa personifikon Lëvizjen. Dhe sigurisht duket analogjia e dogmës së lashtë filozofike të francezit Berxon Gjithcka në kohë lëviz ose tek fraza shqip Redh - rrjedh Kronjëza. 
Decharme e konsideron Réa-n, perëndi e ardhur nga lindja në Greqi, nga Azia e Vogël pas Homerit dhe për këtë nuk jep arsyen, nuk e justifikon. Në kundërshtim me shkrimtarët e lashtë që nxjerrin emrin e perëndisë nga folja Pέω(Réo=Rédh) dhe himnet qe e identifikojnë atë me retë udhëtare, lëvizëse, - e quan perëndinë si personifikim i 
Tokës : Fjala Réa duket thjesht një kundërzhvendosje e fjalës Era, rrënja e s cilës ndodhet tek sanskritishtja Ira, latinisht Terra dhe gjermanisht Erde.... Réa dallohet nga Γαία (Géa,Gjéa) së pari prej prejardhjes së adhurimit të saj që nuk i përket në mënyrë të veçantë Greqisë. Ndodhet natyrisht emri i saj tek Iliada por Homeri ndoshta e mori nga tradicionaliteti besimtar i Azisë së Vogël -Decharme : Mythologjia greke, faqja 352. 
Natyrisht këto supozime nuk dokumentohen nga asgjëkundi dhe me asgjë, por le të vijmë tek ethymologjia që jep Decharme : Latinisht Terra = tokë, e thatë, ka rrënjën Terr  që në shqip përbën një rrënjë vet-thëlbësore me u tha, me u terr. Pra Terra quhet e thatë, trup toke kundrejt me detin e ujshëm. Tek Homeri ndeshim rrënjën korresponduese Tέρσομαι (Térsome). Por le të verifikojmë me arvanitasen-shqipen tek pellazgjishtja e lashtë dhe tek e mëvonshmja greke perceptimin sipas së cilës Réa personifikon lëvizjen dhe në vitet, kohërat e mëvonshme ekzistencën e lëvizshmërisë, n hapësirën e qiellit. Sikurse ndeshim gjithashtu tek hymni XIV Orfik ndaj Réas, epitete : Filo-udhëtare, Bukuri ajrore. 
Në shqip kemi RE- REA-REJA. Edhe të gjinisë femërore... . 
Në greqisht nuk gjejmë fjalë korresponduese me Renë (në gr. Σύννεφο-Sínefo), por për lëvizjen ekziston folja Ρέω, ρούς, ροή (Réo, rús, roí) dhe në shqip korresponduesen REDH, dhe që të dyja i referohen kryesisht të lëngshmes, lagështirës. 
Në shqip qielli i mbushur me re thuhet VRERËT. Në greqishten e lashtë shohim fjalët βρέμων (vrémon), υψηβρεμέτης (ipsivremétis) etj. që do të thonë bubullon, gjëmon etj. por sepse bubullojnë dhe gjëmojnë retë me vetëtimat, aludojme se mos në këtë fjalë shqip VRERËT  VRANËT = qiell me re , i ngarkuar, i rëndë gjendet çelësi i ethymologjisë së këtyre fjalëve të lashta. 
Le ti rikthehemi babait të Krónos, Oupavós (Uranós) ku siç thamë korrespondon me Haos,Khaos-in e Kozmogonisë pellazge. Ambjenti rrethues i tokës, kupolë  kështu duket të paktën në vështrimin e parë, ambjent rrethues i tokës Haos,Khaos,Kaos  quhet kupolë qiellore (Ουρανός, Ωρανός θόλος  Uranós, Oranós thólos). 
Fjalën mythologët e ethymologojnë nga sanskritishtja Varunah, perëndi e qiellit te natës, errësirës. Perëndia e ditës-dritës quhet Diaus dhe është më se e dallueshme që fjalët Varunah dhe Diaus janë mbiemra përcaktues cilësorë të Uranós (qiellit) dhe jo vet Uranós (qielli). Fjala sanskrite Varunah është korresponduese me fjalën arvanitase-shqipe Vranët = me re i zënë, i ngarkuar. Në shqip ekziston fjala Urëz (në gr. Shkruhet 
Oύpεζ ) d.m.th. kupolë, nga pamja vizuale. z në fund është mbaresë zvogëluese dhe kemi urëz që do të thotë kupolë e vogël. Kupola e madhe quhet Urë. Natyrisht ekziston an, ku në qoftë se pranojmë të thënat e S.Kondës do të thotë prejardhje topike, pra vendore (p.sh. Shkodr-an =prej Shkodre, Dibr-an = prej Dibre etj.).Dhe në qofte se pra gjërat janë kështu atëherë Uranós (Oυρανός do të thotë ai që ndodhet sipër kupolës që mbulon tokën. URAN > URANOS (OΥΡΑΝ > ΟΥΡΑΝΟΣ . 
Që të kthehemi përsëri tek mythologjia, Uranós dhe mbretëria e tij kishin perfundim të keq sepse djali i tij Krónos me një kose, drapër gjigant i preu organet gjenetike dhe i mori pushtetin gjithëçkaje, gjithësisë. Sakrilegj, krim apo fantazi e sëmurë e të lashtëve ? 
Decharme thotë që pamundësia për të dënuar Uranós, korrespondon me idenë e madhe të shkundjes, tundjes hutuese, por nuk shpjegon se cila mund të jetë ajo. Mendoj se Uranós që sikurse thamë korrespondon me Haos, Khaos, Kaos pas një proçedure që analizuam, krijoi trupat e njohur qiellorë dhe pas një periode, faze jo të qëndrueshme në zhvillimin e këtij krijimi (Uranós shkatërron femijët e tij) ndërpritet, ndalon krijimi i mëtejshëm dhe stabilizohet universi - gjithësia me ndërhyrjen e Kohës (Krónos). Koha pra është që vendos tashmë pamundësine, impotencën për krijesa të mëtejshme të Háos, Káos (Uranós). Ky mendoj se është shpjegimi llogjik i këtij mythi. 

Në një fazë shumë të mëvonshme , në epokën e Homerit përafërsisht (sepse prej tij e kemi informacionin) Ωκεανός (Okeanós = Oqeani) konsiderohet genitori, lindësi i perëndive dhe njeriut (Iliada : D,201, 246). 
Ethymologjinë e fjalës Okeanós (Ωκεανός mythologët dhe gjuhëtarët e nxjerrin ose nga Ωκύς(Okís) = i shpejtë dhe Nάω (Náo) = vrapoj, rend, rrjedh, ose nga sanskritishtja A-cayana-h = ambjent rrethues. Dhe natyrisht nuk përjashtohet të ketë lidhje ndërmjet greqishtes Okeanós dhe sanskritishtes A-cayana-h, por përjashtohet kategorikisht prejardhja nga kjo fjalë sanskrite. Në fjalorin e njeriut vijnë përpara, prijnë pra emrat e të dhënave bazë të botës që e rrethon dhe shumë më vonë ndjekin mbiemrat përcaktues, idetë etj. Le të shohim tani interpretimin, versionin që del nga gjuha shqipe. Në shqip kemi UJË (në gr. Shkruhet Oύγj). Prej kësaj dalin fjalët ύδωρ (ídhor) dhe υγρός (igrós) që do të thonë i lëngesht, i lagësht (u greqisht lexohet i, dhe ou lexohet u). [Natyrisht, gjuhëtarët konsiderojnë të tjera për rrënjë të këtyre fjalëve dhe jo vetëm por i konsiderojnë të ndryshme, paçka se në fjalorin ethymologjik të Stamatakut shohim që është e mundshme fjala uγρός(igros) nga rrënja iapetike Ugy]. Me shqipen Ujë(në gr. shkruhet  Oúγj) shikojmë më se qartë se çfarë do të thotë uγρός. Rrënja është ouγj(uj)  dhe mbaresa -póς (rós) do të thotë tendencë ndaj diçkaje në gr. 
Kështu që : 
uγρός < ouγ-ρός (igrós < ug-rós). Ndoshta është e tepërt sot por nesër jo, të theksojmë që greqishtja e lashtë (u) shprehej si anglishtja (w), pra (u) në shqip. 
[Përsa i përket identifikimit në rrënjë të fjalës uγ-ρός dhe úδωρ shiko transformimin e (γ në (δ dhe në të kundërt të gërmave në fjalorët ethymologjik (p.sh. δα npë vedt te γα  γη, gr. , dhe latinisht: Uvidus, Uvor )]. 
Por natyrisht, fjala qe na intereson nuk eshte uκεανός (Ikeanós) por Ωκεανός (Okeanós). Asgje nuk ndryshon perderisa germa (Ω,ω = O,o) eshte shume me e mevoneshme se germa (u) dhe ne dialektin eolik dhe dorik (ω vendosej ne vent te 
(u-ou). Keshtu qe : Ωκεανός (Okeanós) < Οuγεανός (Ugeanós) < οuγεάν (ugeán) = me te lengshem, ujesor. Shiko Οuρανός (Uranós), Ωρανός (Oranós). Per ta mbeshtetur kete mendim duhet te marrim parasysh qe fjala Ωκεανός (Okeanós) pergjigjet edhe si Ωγήν (Ogín). [Γ,γ, e gr. shqiptohet si g+j ose g e zbutur]. 
Te njejten rrenje ka edhe fjala Ωγuγία (Ogigía) dhe Ώγuγος (Ógigos) ai mbret, ne epoken e te cilit ndodhi permbytja e madhe. Me ndryshimin qe ketu kemi perseritjen e fjales Οúγj (Úg-j) = Uje ku deklaron pikerisht permbytjen (κατακλuσμός  kataklismós ne gr.), d.m.th. uje me teprice. Οuγj οuγj-oς > Οúγοu-oς > Ώγuγος . 
Ne dialektin e Viotise, Óγγα (Ógga) = Uje [shiko kapitullin e Athiná Tritogénia, shiko portat Ωγγαία (Oggéa) ose Ωγuγίαι (Ogigíe)]. 
Okeanós  Oqeani, lind shume femije te gjithe liqene dhe lumenj prej gruas se tij Τηθúν (Tithín) dhe vajza me e njohur e tyre eshte personifikimi i detit Θέτις (θάλασσα  thálasa ne gr.), e jema e perendise lumore, Αχιλλέα (Achiléa-Akhiléa = Akili), ku rrenja e tij Akh-, Ach- (Aχ-) do te thote gjithashtu uje (shih edhe Aχελώος  Akhelóos, Achelóos). S.Konda i konsideron te identifikuara perendite Τηθú (Tithí) dhe Θέτις, Θετίδα (Thétis, Thetídha) prej rrenjes DET-. Per tu theksuar eshte se ne as edhe nje nga te quajturat gjuhe indoeuropiane nuk ka rrenje te ngjashme. E zakonshme eshte 
Mar-, Mor- . Kurse ne te kundert ne shqip kemi DET dhe ne Greqine e epokes se Homerit do ta ndeshim vetem nje here kete rrenje ne emrin e perendeshes se detit 
Det-id-os (mbaresat : -os, -is, -a, -or etj. jane te shtuara shume me vone dhe te cilat mund te shpjegohen kenaqshem nepermjet gjuhes arvanitase-shqipe). Qe te justifikojme parambaresen -id themi se ajo eshte nyja qe ne shqip sikurse edhe ne epoken para-Homerike (edhe ne Homerike) pasonte fjalen. Me vone nyja u fut perpara fjales por u mbajt edhe ne fund te saj, keshtu qe fjalet prej asaj epoke dhe deri me sot kane dy nyje. DET  DETI  DETIT. Keshtu pra nyja gjinore -IT eshte para-mbaresa ID ne gjinore e DET-IT-os (ΘΕΤΙΔΟΣ . Mbaresa -os eshte krijim shume me i mevonshem. 
Qe te kthehemi tek gruaja e Ωκεανός (Okeanós), Τηθúν (Tithín), themi se sjo ishte e njohur si ushqyesja e madhe, me gjinj te medhenj (ne hymnin XXII Orfik, rr.6) dhe natyrisht qe eshte perderisa ka per te ushqyer mbi 3.000 femije, por kryesisht te ushqeje mbreterine e qenieve te detit. Shumica e nxjerrin emrin e saj nga Τήθη ose Τηθή 
(Títhi ose Tithí)[fjalor Homerik I. Pantazidhu, fjalor I.Stamataku, B. Hoffman] = γιαγιά (jiajiá), τροφός (trofós) = ushqim, dhe nga rrenja e supozuar Dhe- sikurse edhe fjalet θείος (thíos), θεία (thía) etj. ne greqisht. 
Kurse ne shqip Thethij, Thith  qumesht apo cfaredo lloj tjeter. 





(po mundohem ti zevendesoj germat ne greqisht me ato latine...) 

Dias 

Dias (Dhías, Días) dhe Zeus (Zeus), Sdevs ose Deus dhe Zas e Das eshte Zoti i mbi te gjitheve i pantheut Olimpik dhe me heret akoma i tempullit te lashte qe ndodhej ne Dodon (Dhodhòni). Edhe Ai sikurse Zotat e tjere eshte Zot Pellazg. 

Therritet Zot-Ati i Zotave dhe njerezve, por ndoshta kjo eshte nje shprehje poetike e hiperbolizuar sepse Dias eshte i pari nga te tjeret dhe bir i Krónos (Kronos-Kroj-Krua) dhe Dímitra (Dhimitra), ´Hpa (Ira), Poseidón (Poseidon), Estía (Estía), Plúton(Pluton) jane vellezer e motra te tij. 

Eshte i plotfuqishmi i qiellit dhe prej andej leshon rrufete e tija te tmerrshme kunder kundershtareve te tij ose nga maja e Olimpit ku ka thronin e tij shekullor. Ne Greqine klasike Dias merr ne mendimet e filozofeve dhe poeteve nje hapesire tjeter dhe behet fjala (logos-gr.) e gjithesise, mendja qe ka menduar e renditur te gjitha. 
Eskílos tek Prometeu thote se Zeus  kushdo qe te jete  eshte forca qe vepron ne harmoni me llogjiken dhe drejtesine. 

Analiza e emertimit te Dias do te na tregoje si ai, shume me perpara se Eskilos, barazohej me mendimin me te larte me cfaredo qe me vone filozofet do ta quanin vou 
(lexo: nu = mendje) ose me vone lógo (logo = fjale) dhe shume me heret akoma me Diellin. 

Hipoteza ekzistuese e deritanishme mbi prejardhjen e emertimit ka si rrenje Div 
(lexo: Din) nga e cila vjen edhe ne sanskritisht emri i qiellit Dyaus. Gjithashtu supozohet se eshte e njejta rrenje edhe per emrat latin Jovis dhe Jupiter sikurse edhe te dialekteve greke qe permendem me siper dhe te emertimit te shumenjohur Zeus me arsyen se Z eshte germe pasardhese e bashkimit S dhe D (D ne gr. = Dh ne shqip). 
Keto nuk mund te jene te drejta dhe nuk mund te ndricojne problemin tone dhe nuk na japin pergjigjet e nje sere pyetjesh qe dalin. 

Me pak fjale qe te mos zgjatemi, sipas kesaj teorie Dias vjen nga rrenja Din  qe do te thote oupavós (lexo: uranós = Qiell) ne nje gjuhe i.e. te sterlashte te supozuar dhe ne sanskritisht qe quhet gjuha me e vjeter i.e.. Ne te njejten kohe mundohen qe te besojme se Dias ne nje kohe shume te vjeter do te ishte shembellimi i qiellit. 

Por ne mendojme se gjerat jane ndryshe. Ne asnje gjuhe i.e. qielli nuk ka rrenjen Din  dhe sanskritisht Dyaus nuk eshte asgje tjeter pervec Zot i Drites qiellore (Φωτεινού ουρανου-gr.) ne te kundert me Varuna-h qe eshte Zot i Erresirres  nates. 
Fjalet Dyaus dhe Varuna-h jane mbiemra qe rrjedhin nga qiell  i ndritur ; i erret. 

Ne greqisht fjala Dias = lamprós (lampros= i shkelqyeshem), foteinós (fotinó=-i ndritshem) dhe eudía (efdhia,efdia=ndricim, me drite) = lamprí, foteiní iméra (=dite e shkelqyeshme, e ndritshme). Por edhe ketu nuk njohim nga vjen kjo rrenje Di  qe do te thote foteinótita (lexo: fotinótia = ndricim). 

Ne greqishten e lashte fjalet e formuara : 
eúdios = galínios (prehje e qete), kahtarós (i paster), lamprós, kalókardhos (zemermire) nuk kane ndonje lidhje te drejtperdrejte me emrin Dias sic mbeshtetet (p.sh. prej Stamatakos). 


Ketu sipas mendimit tim kemi te bejme me nje fjale qe eshte zevendesuar me kalimin e kohes nga fjala Hmépa (iméra=dite), sipas Homerit ímar, ámar - dialekt dorian. Kjo fjale, duhet te kete qene Dia, qe gjendet si rrenje e fjaleve Eudios, Eudía dhe Éndiosqe permenda me siper. Ne te vertete dhe ne qofte se biem dakord qe Eúdios-α kane lidhje me Dia, fjala Éndios qe do te thote mesi i dites, na e ndryshon drejtimin llogjik. 
Gjithashtu edhe ne latinisht kemi Dies, ne spanjisht Dia, ne anglisht Day dhe ne shqip Dit-a. 

Do te paraqes nje rradhe fjalesh ne shqip me rrenjen Di : 
Ditë = pjese kohore qe ka drite. 
Dihet = zbardh,agon dita. U di = u zbardh. 
Dieg ,Digjet = d.m.thene ndricon. 
Di = njohje e dickaje, ndricim i mendjes. Ketu behet bashkimi i Zotit me njohjen e plote te gjithckaje etj. Merret gjithashtu parasysh kendveshtrimi me i ri sipas te cilit dituria eshte shembelltyre e drites, ndricimit dhe mos dituria me erresiren. 
Peredi-a = Zot ku fjala Di perben pjesen e dyte te bashkimit. 
Djale. 

Cila pra mund te jete burimi i fjales Di, ku cdo gje qe ndricon ka pikerisht kete per rrenje? Qielli qe supozohet nga gjithe ata qe e mbajne sanskritishten si gjuhen me te vjeter?Por qielli nuk eshte gjithmone i ndritshem dhe si mund ta justifikojme rrenjen Di  ne fjalet qe kane rendesine e dites, te se ndritshmes, te Zotit te drites? Cdonjeri mund ta kuptoje pra se burimi i madh i Di (dite) eshte Dielli, Zoti i pare i njerezimit qe nga Máyias deri tek Europianet, Egjyptianet dhe Japonezet dhe sigurisht Zoti i pare bashke me Nenen-Dhe , Dhe-Miter te pellazgeve. 

Duke vazhduar tabelen e fjaleve ne shqip me rrenjen Di- po i referohemi dites se pare te javes qe ne greqishten e re eshte Kupiaki (kiriakí),d.m.th. dita e Zotit (Kúpios, lexo Kírios=Zot) e perendise, kurse ne shqip eshte E Diel  E Dias  E Diellit. 
Dhe fjalet qe perkojne ne gjuhet e ndryshme europiane : Sunday (Ang.), Sontag (Ger.) etj. 
Per mendimin tim edhe Zeus eshte nje tingellim i ndryshem rrenje qe perfaqeson vetine e dyte baze te Diellit qe eshte i nxehte, qe djeg menjefjale pervecese ndricon. 
Zien 
Ziarm ose Zjarr 
Tzeht 
Zeshk 
Zi 
Zez. 

Athína - Athiná 

Adhurimi i urtësisë dhe mencurisë njerëzore është më se i pranishëm në një besimtari llogjike sic është ajo e Pellazgo-Ilire. Këshzu pra, ajo perëndi që personifikonte urtësinë, mëncurinë dhe zgjuarsinë njerëzore, Athinà( sipas Athináa-á dhe shumë më përpara Athenáa-á) ka një vend të vecantë ne Pantheon e Olimpit dhe përderisa shumë-adhurohej në qytetin e ndritshëm të Greqisë klasike, në Athinë, merr një veti dhe shkelqim të vecantë. 

Tipa të tjerë të emërtimit të Athinás janë : Athàna, Athanèa, dhe në dialektin dorian Athanàa. Pervec mytheve në vende të ndryshme dhe cilësive të ndryshme (punëtore, shpëtimtare e popullit , e virgjër, largpamëse, e palodhshme etj.) në krahina të ndryshme, mythi mbizotërues është që : U lind nga koka e Dias, e armatosur dhe gjithmonë e virgjër mbeti. Personifikon urtësinë, mencurinë, zgjuarsinë, largpamësinë. Por para se të zbërthejme mythin e urtësisë dhe mencurisë njerëzore të lartësuar në figurën e një perëndie, të Athinás, le të shohim se si e analizojnë dhe shpjegojnë mythologet e famshëm europianë. 

Max Müller është i mendimit se fjala Athiná, është fjale paksa e ndryshuar e sanskritishtes Ahanà, Akanà, që do të thotë e djegshmja. Kjo fjalë vetëm një herë haset tek Veddes, Vedde sikurse i tërheq vëmendjen vet Müller-it në veprën e përkthyer nga ai në frëngjisht te G. Perrot Sciencse du Langage. (T. II, faqja 252.) 

Schwartz është i mendimit që Athiná është perëndi e Astrapìs=Rrufé. (Shiko  Der ursprung de mythologie, faqja 83) 

Decharme duke marrë parasysh lidhjen e Athinás me perëndinë e detit Poseidòna dhe specifikën agresive të Tritogjénia, bën disa lidhje te cuditëshme që të verifikoi edhe Müller edhe Schwartz. 
Supozon epitetin  Tritogjénia  relativ me perëndine detare Trìtona dhe me perendinë Amfitrìti, dhe meqënëse keshtu janë gjërat, ..... tritogjénia Athiná e ashtuquajtura, dhe prej gjuhës së detarve të lashtë të Greqisë dhe në mënyrë të vecantë të Miniòn  Minìet (transportuan nga Biotia në Libi adhurimin e Tritogjénias Athiná), ose prej ujit e ardhur kjo perëndi, menjëfjalë e perflakshmja Iós, humbte mëngjeseve në sipërfaqe prej dallgëve, dhe sic duket prej tyre e lindur (faqja 98 ). Kështu konfirmon edhe teorinë e Müller që sipas te cilit Athiná= Akaná,Ahaná = e djegshmja (Iós), e përflakshme, e përvelueshmja . 

Në vazhdim duke gjetur pretekst në përshkrimet e Homerit, që me hapjen e kokës së 
Dias dhe me shfaqjen e Athinás, surprizë e perëndive dhe natyrës ndoqi, bashkon ndjenjën e surprizës me Rrufénë dhe me këtë rast i jep të drejtë edhe Schwartz që mbeshtet mendimin se Athiná = Astrapí  Rrufé, sipas fjalës sanskrishte te mythologjisë Veddike dhe në mënyrë të vecantë emrit te perëndisë Athárva = Astrapì = Rrufé. 

Këto pra na thonë mythologët e mençur, por ne do të shpjegojmë  dhe mendoj shumë më besueshëm  edhe çfarë do të thotë Athiná edhe çfarë do të thotë  Tritogjénia dhe pse ekziston lidhja ndërmjet fjalës Tríton, Tritogjénia, Atritóni, Amfitríti me ujin në përgjithësi etj. 

Kur Arvanitasit e vjetër dëgjonin ndonjë fjalë të mençur, me peshë, që zakonisht ishte ajo që sot thuhet fjalë e urtë, proverb, thoshin për atë fjalë dhe në mbështetje të saj : 
 ajo është E Thënë . Do me thënë që është fjalë e kohës së motshme, së vjetër, dhe është e mençur dhe e respektuar. E Thëna pra, do të thotë urtësi, mendim i mençur, që dominon në bashkinë shoqërore si kanun, ligj, profeci. E Thëna në mënyrë të veçantë vjen nga folja Them ose Thom dhe prej të cilës vjen edhe folja në greqisht Fimí, Thimí( =me pas Fame-Fama) dhe fjala Thémis dhe fjala Thémistes ku me dominimin e Fimí, u quajtën të pazbërthyeshme, të paspjegueshme. 

Që të bëhem me i kuptueshëm gjuha arvanitase sikurse gjithë dialektet e lashta është gjuhe bashkëtingëlloresh. Menjëfjale ka kryesisht bashkëtingellore dhe rrallë zanore. Por bashkëtingëlloret janë ato që konstatojnë rrënjën e fjaleve të mëvonshme. Zanoret i perkasin një epoke të mëvonshme dhe mbaresat akoma më të mëvonshme. Në qoftë se heqim zanoret dhe mbaresat në më të shumtat fjalë homerike, greke të vjetër dhe latine të vjetër do të shohim se ato që mbesin janë ekzakt fjalë arvanitase  ilire  shqiptare. 
P.sh. fjala arvanitase Plm, në të cilën theksohet « L » ndoshta nuk ju thotë asgjë. Po të shtojmë ndërmjet bashkëtingëlloreve zanoret atëherë kemi : 
Paláma (në dialekt dorian) dhe Palámi (në dialekt ionian). Vëmë re gjithashtu që theksi i bashkëtingellores përcillet tek zanoria që vjen pas. 

Problemi i të shkruajturit të gjuhës shqipe ishte i madh dhe i problematizonte te mençurit e kohërave ndër te cilët disa gjykonin për alfabetin grek ( siç ishte Ali Pasha dhe Kunduriotët që përdornin alfabetin grek për të shkruajtur) dhe disa të tjerë për ate latin i cili është sot e kësaj dite në Shqipëri. Vështirësi gjithashtu paraqiste ndërhyrja, zgjedhja ose vendosja e disa gjysmëzanoreve me qëllim që fjala e folur të ekzekutohej sa më mirë. 
N. q. se themi fjalën Plm pa frymarrje, nuk na thotë asgjë sepse me të vërtetë ndërmjet bashkëtingëlloreve është më se e kërkueshme, e domosdoshme ndërhyrja ose vendosja e zanoreve, por cila nga zanoret e njohura mund të jetë? Inteligjenca shqiptare zgjodhi  ë  e pazëshme dhe shkruhet : pëllëmë. 

Të njëjtin problem duket kanë ndeshur edhe fjalët në Greqinë e lashtë, por dhanë tjetër zgjidhje: Paláma dhe me vonë Palámi dhe latinisht Palma. Prandaj them që të arrijmë tek shkrimi i drejtë i shqipes së vjetër, duhet të studiojmë mirë dhe të krahasojmë shqipen me greqishten dhe latinishten e lashtë. Mendoj se në më të shumtën e rasteve duhet të mbështetemi ose të marrim shembull zgjidhjet e lashta për një arsye të thjeshtë : Atëherë shkrimi i gjuhës ndoqi një stad në kohë të gjatë, dhe studimi dhe vëmendja mbi të ekzistonin të lira dhe të pangutura, kurse në 1911 dua të them, kur u vendos zgjedhja e alfabetit të të shkruajturit të shqipes, nuk kishte kohë per tu menduar dhe studiuar në mënyrë serioze për shumë arsye. Populli duhej të kishte patjetër një alfabet. Lidhjet me Greqinë ishin të tendosura deri në armiqësore për arsye të njohura dhe shumë të panjohura të cilat duhet ti ristudiojmë etj. etj. . 

Pas kësaj linje informative mundemi shumë thjesht të kuptojmë se si fjala fillestare 
Ethëna u bë Ethána dhe Athána. Sikrse edhe Mëma, Máma dhe Mamá. 
Ky version gjuhësor mbështet rëndesishëm përderisa E Thëna dhe në mënyrë metaforike paraqet të shprehurit, të folurit e fjalës së urtë e të mençur ku me të vërtetë është dhe duket e pamposhtur. 

Por le ta mbeshtesim këtë teori tonën duke e vërtetuar edhe me të tjera dokumenta. 
Ethëna  Athiná , sipas mythit, lind nga koka e perëndisë supreme, me këtë mënyrë hulumtuese, apokaliptike : Dias, duke pasur parasysh fjalët e një preofecie që sipas së cilës nga gruaja e tij Míti (  gruaja e ligjshme e Dias, para ´Hpas-Ìras), pasardhësi që do të lindë do vërë në pikëpyetje pushtetin e tij  deri ketu mythi na jep imazhin e përvojave shoqërore  keshtu qe e gëlltit Mitin dhe papritur nga koka e tij 
hop-kërcen, del grua dhe e armatosur Ethëna - Athiná . Nuk ishte asnjëherë fëmijë ! Urtësia, mençuria nuk ka moshë fëminore ! Kur lind fjala e urtë, kur del nga koka e njeriut urtësia, mençuria, është e plotë dhe e fortë. Nuk përshkon stad rritjeje, adoleshence drejt integrimit në pjekuri. 

Por çfarë do të thotë Mítis ? Mítis do të thotë mendim i plotë, i pjekur. 
Mitís ishte këshilltaria e urtë, e mençur  gruaja e Dias. Vëmë re se sa më shumë kthehemi mbrapsht në shoqërinë pellazge, gruaja kishte një vend dhe rol te vecantë, sikurse edhe vetë perënditë e Olimpit ishin 6 burra dhe 6 gra. Ethymologjia mbi interpretimin e Mítios nuk vihet në dyshim. 

Në sanskritisht Matih (= Mat), në greqisht Metró, Mét - ro (= Mat), kurse në shqip kemi pikërisht rrënjën Mat si folje që do të thotë me mat. As Mét - ron dhe as Mat-ih që është në sanskritisht, dhe përsëri duhet të kërkojmë falje se cila gjuhë është më e paralindur se cila 

Kështu pra Dias gëlltit Mítis = mendimin e plotë dhe të pjekur, dhe nga koka e tij lind Urtësia. Nuk mendoj se ka nevojë për analizë ky myth i bukur ku na jep imazhin e autorësise se vet pellazgëve  paragrek, ku me mendimin e plotë, të pjekur, të llogjikshëm lind fjala e urtë, e mençur, Urtësia. 

Por Athiná ka ne gjoksin e saj, në të gjitha prezantimet, Sirenën (Gorgonën) e tmerrshme, d.m.th. Sirenën Meduza . Çfarë lidhje mund të ketë Meduza e tmerrshme (ku kundërshtimi ndaj së cilës mund te kthente cilindo në gur) me perëndinë e Urtësisë? 

Decharme duke menduar që konfirmon Meduzën rreth identifikimit të Athinás me versionin Astrapí (Rrufé), thotë që Meduza  është e mundur, banuesja e resë së nëmur që mbulon dritën e ditës. Përbindësh i tmerrshëm të cilin vetëm heroi diellor Perséfs-Perséus ose perëndesha e Rrufesë (Athiná) mund ta mposhtin. 

Athinasit e epokës klasike morën imazhin e lashtë të Athinás , të zbukuruar me kokën e Meduzës, dhe vazhduan ta vendosnin në të mëvonshmet statujat e tyre të mrekullueshme prej mermeri, Meduzën ne gjoks të Athinás . Paralelisht morën edhe mythin e Perséas ku duket vrasës i Meduzës. 
Që të shpjegojnë tradicionalitetin e Sirenës në gjoks të Athinás , modifikuan mythin e Perséas duke thënë se Athiná prej tij mori si perfundim kokën e Meduzës dhe që prej atëherë e vendosi në gjoksin e saj me qëllim për ta patur si strukturë, sistem fuqie kundër armiqëve të saj. 

Në fakt është e pashpjegueshme lidhja e Urtësise me Sirenën Meduza, por mendoj se diku do tia gjejmë fillin me ndihmën e gjuhës arvanitase  shqipe të lashtë. 

Rrënja Med e fjalës Meduza në shqip do të thotë mendje, intelekt. Latinisht Mens-ntis. 
Por edhe në greqishten e vjetër do të shohim foljen Médh-ome dhe Mídh-ome = mendoj. Tek Homeri do të shohim këshilltarin e urtë të Odisesë, te quajtur Méntora  Méndora . 

Méduza, do të thotë e menduara, intelekte prej Med = mend (Ne fjaloret shqip eshte Mend por relativiteti absolut me Mens-ntis  latin. dhe Médhome ose Méntor 
 greqisht na thotë që shkrimi i drejtë është Med ose Ment. Në disa vende të Attikís Greqi, shqiptohet edhe Mënt-Mënd, në dialektin paragrek, pra në atë pellazg. Gjejmë pra këtë fjalë pellazge ekzakt me arvanitasen  shqipen, e kombinuar në greqishten e vjetër dhe pothuajse pak të ndryshuar në latinisht (Mens  mentis). 

Por grekët gjithmonë harrojnë historinë. E tmerrshmja pra Sirenë, Méduza në gjoks të Athinás , nuk ishte Rrufeja, Vetëtima shkatërruese, sic besonin grekët klasik, por e përhershme këshilltare e perëndisë së Urtësisë. 
Athiná ishte Méduza = mendimtaria, inteligjentia, e mençura. Por në epokën e stërlashtë Urtësia ishte arma më e madhe për të përballuar armikun dhe për të mbijetuar. 

Prezantimin tonë e konfirmon e shkruajtura në rezoluten që iu sygjeroi Athinasve Themistoklís gjatë invazionit të Persëve : 
Qytetin lerjani Athinás ,meduza e Athinasve  që do të thotë tia besojnë qytetin Athinás, mbrojtëses, protektores së Athinasve. 
Menjëfjalë meduza ka kuptimin e sigurisë prej foljes médo-médho = drejtoj, mbroj, kujdesem, që korrespondon me 
médhome-médome = pronoó = paramendoj, parashikoj, 
frontízo =kujdesem, 
sképtome perí tinos = mendohem për atë, dhe jo kuptimin e emrit paragrek të perëndisë inferiore, siç predikon Nik. Papahaxhís (shiko Besimi në Greqinë e lashtë , Athinë 1987, faqja 120). 


Athiná-Ethëna si perëndi lufte dhe perëndi e mjeksisë 


Mythologët e lartpërmendur predikojnë identifikimin e Athinás me rrufénë dhe në mythet e duan shumë të armatosur dhe pothuajse luftarake të ekzagjeruar dhe prezente në të gjitha konfliktet. Ajo është kryesoria në konfliktin e Gjigantëve me Titanët, në luftën e Trojës duke marrë në mënyrë konstante anën e Akeóneve, dhe ajo si perfundim edhe atë perëndi të luftës dhe shkatërrimit, Àri , e mund dhe e mposht. Çpo ndodh pra ? Vërtetohen versionet rreth identifikimit të Athinás me rrufénë ? 

Shumicën e perëndive të dymbëdhjetëshes së Olimpit i shikoj si personifikim  në etapën fillestare, të sapolindur  të specifikës natyrale të virtyteve, por kam mendimin se Athiná personifikon fenomenin shoqëror dhe jo natyror , dhe çastet mythologjike që përmendëm më sipër të cilat e shfaqin si perëndi lufte, por edhe si perëndi të mjeksisë, të shërimit dhe akoma me epitetet Peoni dhe Shëndet, nuk e permbysin por e konfirmojnë prezantimin, relativitetin që Athiná në të gjitha versionet dhe me gjithë epitetet nuk perfaqëson asgjë tjetër përveçëse mendjes njerëzore, urtësisë njerëzore që e drejton me efekt në fitim te njeriut, por edhe për mbijetesën e tij që nuk konsiston vetëm në gjetjen e ushqimit por kryesisht në përballimin e rreziqeve. 

Të të qenurit i Urtë, pra URTESIA në shoqërinë e sotëshme nuk mund te jetë thjesht një kulturiar por ai i cili gjen, krijon, fabrikon mënyra që të mënjanoj, neutralizoj, armikun që vë në rrezik lirinë, jetën dhe dinjitetin e shoqërise dhe shtetasve. Ai është që siguron edhe paqen edhe okupimet paqësore dhe të paqëllimta të popullit të tij. Kohët e fundit, paqja nënkuptohet si një fenomen emocional dhe kur paqedashësi thotë Paqe, do të thotë abstenim i armëve dhe ushtrive, i armatimeve dhe të çdo gjëje që kujton luftë. 

Kurse në lashtësi Paqja kishte nje karakter të thellë aktiv dhe si e pafajshme, naive vinte pas lirisë. Paqe pa liri ishte paturpësi. Por që të mbahet liria dhe me të bashkë paqja duhej gatishmëri luftarake, duhej të ishte në veprim përgatitja luftarake e nënkuptueshme për ti bërë ballë çdo sulmi të mundshëm armiqësor. Ja pra pse Urtësia (Athiná) ka karakter luftarak në Greqinë e lashtë. Dhe shumë saktë nga lashtësia dëftohet që n.q.se Àri personifikon luftën e padrejtë, çmendurinë njerëzore dhe jollogjikën që çon në përplasje, gjakderdhje të padrejta, Athiná personifikon përpjekjen e drejtë, luftën e drejtë dhe vepra paqësore (Në mbështetje të vërtetimit të këtij mendimi, opinioni, dhe në përgjithësi të mendimeve dhe opinioneve që kam parashtruar edhe në veprën time Arvanitasit dhe prejardhja e grekëve vë në dukje faktin që ekzistonte perëndi Ilire e luftës me emrin Méntor  Méndor. S.Pollo-A.Puto Historia e Shqipërisë shih. 

Si përfundim, të marrim parasysh që kur perëndia Athiná donte të shfaqej tek 
Tilémako-Tilémaho dhe ta informonte për fatin e atit të vet, transformohet si mbreti i varreve Ménti. 

Më të shumtat e epiteteve të Athinás referohen veprave paqësore (endje pëlhurash, qeramik, bujqësi etj.), por siç thamë referohen edhe si përkrahëse dhe mbrojtëse e artit të mjeksisë dhe lidhjeve të saj me Asklipió  perëndia e përhershme e mjeksisë. Gjarpërinjtë që janë nga simbolet bazë të Asklipíut i shikojmë edhe tek Athiná , por në një gradë të tillë që vështirë do të arrijmë në një përfundim të sigurtë në qofte se nuk kërkojmë thellë dhe analizojmë temën e gjarpër-adhurimit në Greqinë e lashtë e cila nuk është tabu, por ka prejardhje të ndryshme. 

Më tepër se 100 përshkrime, epitete të Athinás ekzistojnë  sikurse ekzistojne sot mbi 100 përshkrime, epitete të Madonna (Maria e virgjër)  dhe natyrisht në asnjë lloj mundësie kjo nuk do të thotë ekzistencën e 100 Madonnave që duhet të kërkojme prejardhjen e secilës. 

Epiteti i Athinás si Tritogjénia e lidh me elementin ujë, konsideruar nga rrënja TPIT (lexo: Trit)- personifikon elementin ujë  i lëngshëm(sikurse perëndia detare Trítona, kurse géneia  gjénia = me u linde), shkakton çudinë se si lidhet perëndia e urtësisë me elementin ujë. 
Tritogjénia zakonisht thërritet në Libi, ndërsa në Arkadi  Greqi quhet Tpitonís 
(lexo: Tritonís). Përderisa thërritet Tritogjénitos gjithashtu i zakonshëm është edhe epiteti i saj Atritóni. 
Adhurimi i Athinás në Libi është transportuar nga Miníes që vendoseshin rreth Orkidës së Viotisë (Greqi), por n.q.se lexojmë Argonaftikët do të shohim se Miníes thërriteshin pothuajse gjithë banorët e hapësirës Helene. 
Tritonís Athiná adhurohet në Arkadí ngjitur me liqenin Tritonídha ku ka pas qenë tempulli i Leheátu Diós. Këtu është më se e dukshme që nga liqeni Tritonídha mori epitetin e saj Athiná (shih  Panagjiá Sumelá, Tiniakí etj.), por tempulli i Leheátu Diós është një fakt i pathyeshëm që lidh adhurimin e Athinás me atë myth të cilën e do të lindë nga koka e Dias. Dhe kjo del nga epiteti Leheátu e Diós. Léhem në shqip do të thotë me u lind. 
Greqisht e lashtë Lehó, Loxeía(lexo: Lohía) etj. 
Atëherë Leheátu do të thotë Genitor  ai që lind. (Shih revisten Besa, botimi 3, faqja 97). 

Këtu Athiná nuk lidhet fare me elementin  i lëngshëm, por thjesht epiteti Tritonís ka prejardhje topike, vendore. 

Epiteti i saj si Titogjénias kryesisht në Libi, në qoftë se me të vërtetë ka lidhje me elementin  i lëngshëm, në qofte se me të vertetë do të thotë ajo që është lindur nga Trítona (det, ujë), atëherë mund të referohet në epokën kur statuja e gdhendur e perëndisë u transportua nga Greqia në Libi dhe në tempullin e ngritur për të. Miníet përshkuan drejt Mesdheun duke lënë brigjet e Peloponezit ose të Siçilisë, mbritën ne Libi, mbartën adhurimin e perëndisë dhe statujën e gdhendur të saj. Është e pranueshme prej këtij fakti pra që Athiná u quajt Tritogjénia d.m.th. ajo që erdhi nga deti. 

Por kjo është thjesht një çështje llogjike dhe në asnjë mundësi si e dhënë vërtetuese. Një version tjetër shumë i mundshëm është ai që mbështetet në fjalën e dialektit eolik Tpitó (lexo: Tritó) që do të thotë kokë dhe sipas saj Tritogjénia do të thotë Kokëlindura 
-e lindur nga koka, gjë që përputhet plotësisht me versionin bazë të mythologjisë, sipas së cilës Athiná u lind nga koka e Dias. 

Ky version është shumë më i mundshëm dhe mbi këtë kemi për të shtuar: 
Në shqip Trut = pjesa e brëndëshme e kokës. Nuk njoh në se në dialektin eolik fjala Tpitó (Tritó) të cilën e përmend Isíhios-Isíkios në fjalorin e tij, shkruhet edhe me u (u-ne greqisht lexohet i) që të dimë në se identifikohet plotësisht eolikia Tritó me shqipen Trut. Por është kaq i parëndësishm ndryshimi në tingëllim, në kumbim, ku duhet të pranohet identifikimi. Analiza e mëposhtëme jo vetëm, por do të na e konsolidojë edhe me relativitetin. 

Në qofte se çpohet kafka, koka, derdhen trutë sikurse prej kroit. Kjo është një vërejtje që të drejton në formimin e fjalëve Kefalóbpuso (lexo: kefalóvriso = kokëçezëm), Kefalápi(lexo: Kefalári), caput aqua në latinisht etj. që referohen në ujë që gufon, që rrjedh nga shkëmbi. Diku është çpuar shkëmbi dhe rrjedh uji. 

Në shqip Krua, në greqisht Kpouvós (lexo: Krunós), Kpiví (lexo: Kríni) etj. 
Por fjala Krua identifikohet rrënjësisht me fjalën Kríe, Krye që do të thotë kokë 
(shih tek Homeri Kpídemvov = Kefalódesmos  Krídhemnon =Kokëlidhuri, Krí = Kok, 
dhesmós-dhemnón = lidhur). Ja pra si lidhet Athiná me elementin  i lëngët, pa pasur asnjë kundërshtim me mythin bazë që e do perëndinë e Urtësisë të lindur nga koka e Dias si trutë që derdhen në se çpohet kafka. Dhe si vazhdim fjalë për fjalë Tritogjénia ose Tritogjénitos ose Atritóni do të thotë e lindur nga truri dhe jo nga uji. 



---------------Athiná dhe Athína--------------------- 

E vështirë është për tu përcaktuar në se perëndia Athiná i dha emrin e saj qytetit apo qyteti perëndisë, apo në fund të fundtit tjetër do të thotë njëra dhe tjetër tjetra ose konsonanca, bashkëtingëllimi i thjeshtë i shtyu Athinasit ta quajnë mbrojtëse dhe pajtore, predikuese të qytetit të tyre dhe të krijohet  pikërisht sepse ishte perëndi e urtësisë  tradicionaliteti i këndshem i kultivimit të mendjes, të arteve dhe të qytetërimit  civilizimit. 

Mythi thotë që më përpara Athína quhej Kpana-ón,á polís (Krana-ón,á pólis) dhe Akropoli thjesht Kpanaá (lexo: Kranaá) dhe keto emërtime janë vendosur me mbretin e dytë Kpanaó (Kranaó) të Attikës (përfshin Athinën bashkë me periferitë e saj) pas mbretit të parë Kékropa. 

Kranaó jetoi gjatë epokës së Deukalíon (lexo: Defkalíon-Dhefkalíon) në të cilën ndodhi edhe përmbytja me të njëjtin emër. Ai kishte tre vajza : Kpanaí (Kranaí), Kpanaíxmi (Kranéhmi) dhe Atthída (Atthída-Atthídha). Për nder të Atthída, e cila vdiq e re, u emërtua më vonë Atthís (Atthís) Attika, ose Kranaá. Këto thotë mythi dhe brenda tij në mënyrë të veçantë prej analizës ethymologjike të emrit del e vërteta sipas së cilës tregon lidhjen që kanë emrat me morfologjinë e terrenit të Attikës dhe florës së saj. 

Kranaó sipas fjalorit së greqishtes së lashtë ( shih Stamatáku) do të thotë terren i ashpër, i vrazhdë, i gurtë, shkëmbor. Por Kránon dhe Kránia (sot Kraniá, në greqisht) është një lloj bime në të paktën 50 lloje, nga shkurre deri në pemë dhe ka dru shumë të fortë. 
Thuhet që më përpara Attika ka pas qenë mbushur me Kraniés. Druri i kësaj peme siç thamë është shumë i fortë dhe në qoftë se ekziston lidhje ndërmjet Kranaó dhe Kraniás nuk mund të dimë kush vjen prej kujt. 

Ajo që ka rëndësi për kërkimet, hulumtimet tona është që në shqip Kraniá = Thanë, Thana. Duke ditur prezencën e theksuar pellazgjike në Attikë (shih Iródotos - Hírodoti) nuk mund të injorojmë apo nënvleftësojmë atë që nënkupton lidhjen e emërtimit të vjetër të Athinës (Kranaá) me të mëvonshmin ku siç zbulohet sipas gjuhës shqipe është i të njëjtit kuptim. Këtë mendim e mbështet edhe S.Konda në veprën e tij « Shqiptarët dhe problemi Pellazg », Tiranë 1962, faqja 143. 

Në qoftë se ky është versioni i vërtetë atëherë Athiná u bë pajtore, predikuese e Athinasve nga rastësia, konsonanca e emrit të qytetit dhe perëndisë në fjalë ; Ethëna = urtësia nga njëra anë dhe E Thanës = (qyteti) i Thanës, Kranías nga ana tjetër. 

Por në qofte se supozojmë se emri i vjetër ishte Kranaá dhe prej Pellazgeve u emërtua Athína që do të thotë e njëjta gjë në gjuhë tjetër, atëherë duhet gjithashtu të supozojmë që Pellazgët janë të mëvonshëm se Helenët. 

Konda duke dashur të diferencojë Pellazgët  të cilët i quan ekskluzivisht paraardhës vetëm të Shqiptarëve  nga Helenët, në këtë rast është i detyruar të vërtetojë që Helenët janë të vendosur më vonë se Pellazgët në Attikë përderisa pranon fjalën Kranaá si greke dhe fjalën Athína si pellazge. Por këtë asnjë nga të lashtët dhe të rinjtë nuk guxoi ta mbeshtesë. Këtë kundërshtim e zgjith vet Konda duke pranuar që emërtimi Kranaá ose Kranaí është i mëvonshëm nga emërtimi Athína dhe u dha prej pushtuesve Helen * (faqja 147),të cilët si përfundim pranuan emërtimin e vjetër pellazg Athínë sepse lidhej me emrin e Athinás, mbrojtëses së qytetit. 

* Autori A. Kolia është i mendimit që Shqipëtarë dhe Grekë, Ilirë dhe Helenë kanë një prejardhje të përbashkët pasi vijnë nga i njëjti trung, nga trungu Pellazg. Dhe gjuha Pellazge eshte gjuha bazë, gjuha mëmë prej së cilës u krijuan dialektet e mëvonshme si : ilir, geg, toskë, dorian, eolian, makedon e kështu me radhë. (shënim i përkthyesit). 


Por ky vazhdon të jetë një supozim që nis gjithmonë nga qëndrimi konstant i Kondës që të diferencoi Helenët nga Pellazgët duke besuar që fjala Kranaós, Kranaí greke kurse fjalën Thana pellazge. 
(Në qoftë se pranojmë mendimin e S.Kondës dhe të Irodotos (Hirodoti), sikurse dhe shumë hulumtuesve të sotshëm që duan të diferencojnë Helenët nga Pellazgët dhe në se supozojmë që prej epokës së Erektéos-Erekthéos dhe të Thiséas kemi prezencë Helene dhe emërtim të mëvonshëm të qytetit, atëherë si shpjegohet fakti qe vet Thiséas, Fálaros, Kóronos dhe shumë fisnikë të djepit Athinë, e kanë prejardhjen nga Veri-Perëndimi i Ballkanit (Shqipëria), ku Erektéos-Erekthéos është hero Dardhan, do me thënë origjinë Pellazge ose Ilire në se preferoni ?) 

Mendoj se fjalët Krános, Kranaós, Kranío por edhe fjalët Kríni, Krunós sikurse analizuam me parë kanë të njëjtën rrënjë me fjalën e lashtëlindur Kríe, Krye = Kokë në arvanitase-arbërisht-shqip, Kri tek homerikët, Kára e mëvonshme etj. 

Koka (Kefáli ne greqisht) është vendi më i fortë i trupit njerëzor dhe morfologjia e terrenit jep shkas të paralelizmit tek Pellazgët për të emërtuar vendet e ashpra, të gurta me emrin Kokë-Kefalís (Kefalís =Kokgur, Kokshkëmb), d.m.th. pjesën më të fortë të trupit njerëzor dhe të sipërmen që është Ball (ose Báu ose Bas). 
Kështu kur themi Në ball të malit = me pjesën e sipërme të malit. Le të mos harrojmë që toka personifikohej nga të lashtët. Do të shohim pra, që fjala Kranaós nuk është vetëm fjalë greke por edhe paksa e variuar në shqip. 

Krande, do të thotë druri që përdorim në sendet, mobiliet shtëpiake ose një trung i prerë me gjithë degë ose edhe një copë druri (shih fjalor Kristoforidhi). Karpë = mal i gurtë, shkëmbor dhe Karmë = gur, shkëmb. Karthi-a = dru i tharë, i djegur dhe si perfundim Shkarpë që do të thotë e njëjta gjë. 

Çdo gjë pra, e thatë dhe e fortë merr emër që kujton kokën njerëzore. 
Prej fjalës Karpë = mal i gurtë, shkëmbor morën emërtimin Karpatet thotë Kristoforidhi. Karpatet pra do të thotë male të gurta, shkëmbore dhe ndoshta ka shume të drejtë. 

Dhe ishulli Kárpathos do të thotë ishull me shkëmbinj të fortë dhe mendoj se ata përbëjnë njohjen karakteristike të tij. 

Kranía Athiná adhurohej në Fokidhë (Greqi) në të cilën ekzistonte tempull i madhërishëm i saj në shtrat të një kodre ku sot quhet Kalaja e Lakthit. 

Që ta mbyllim temën e Athinás dhe çfarë personifikonte fillimisht dhe më vonë, mund të themi si perfundim që, gjithë mythet që duken nga ana e jashtëme të ndryshëm e kanë fillin nga baza që e do si: 
Mendjen, mendimin njerëzor që del nga koka e njeriut. 
Prej ketu dhe tutje versionet e mythit nga Rodo dhe Kreta që e duan Dia-n të çpojë retë dhe prej tyre të lind Athiná ose gjatë lindjes së saj të bjerë shi i artë dhe bëri të frytshme fushat e Rodos, janë versione të mëvonshme ku pikënisjet janë pikërisht bashkëlidhjet e Athinás me 
elementin  i lëngshëm sikurse më sipër analizuam. 
Menjëfjalë nuk është llogjike të ketë pikënisje si perëndi e elementit të lëngshëm, ujor dhe të përfundoj perëndi e Urtësisë dhe inelektit njerëzor, kurse e kundërta shpjegohet me paraethymologjinë e fjalëve dhe perkatësinë tek Kefalí = Kokë : Kranío, Krános, Krúnos, Kríni = Kafkë, Kokë. 

Si perëndi që ka lidhje me elementin  i lëngshëm, përmendet në Vioti-Bioti me epitetin Ógga (lexo: Ògja) ose Oggaía (lexo: Ogjéa) sikurse edhe prej Pafsanías dhe hulumtuesve më të rinj të cilët e konsiderojnë rrënjë Fenikase. 
Por në shqip kemi Uji,Ujë. Pra fjala është pellazge e huazuar tek fenikasit. Prej kesaj fjale mendoj se krijohen fjalët 
Okeanós, Ógugos (lexo: Óiijos-Ógijos). 
E para do të thotë Ougeanós =Ugjeanós=Uieanós = Ujior (ou  ne greqisht shqiptohet 
u ne shqip) dhe e dyta ripërsëritjen e fjalës Ougj = Uij = Ujë që do të thotë pikërisht atë që nënkuptojmë me kataklusmós  (lexo: kataklismós = përmbytje) dhe sigurisht sikurse është e njohur si përmbytja më e madhe e lashtësisë , 
ajo e Ogúgou  Ogiju - Ugjíiu  Ugjíu = Ujíu . 
Në greqisht gjithashtu i lëngshëm është ug-pós (lexo: ig-rós), oug-pós (lexo: ug-rós), 
[ig-rós, ug-rós ; u = i dhe ou = u]. 



Per fat te keq jane te shkruara vetem ne greqisht. 

Me respekt , 
"Gjuha e Perendive" ; Athína - Athiná 

.......vazhdimi dhe mbyllja e kapitullit mbi "Athína-Ethena". 

------------Athiná dhe Gjarper  adhurimi----------------- 

Kemi theksuar qe besimi pellazg kishte dy akse baze rreth se cileve rrutulloheshin te gjitha : Diellin dhe Token. Día dhe Dhímitra  Dhé+mitra. 
Shumica e adhurimeve, besimeve kane si aks Memen dhe ushqimdhenien e tokes dhe prej tyre sigurisht me e rendesishmja eshte ajo e Mistereve Elefsinian : te vdekjes dhe lindjes shekullore te jetes (Teme e trajtuar ne kapitull tjeter te ketij libri). 

Gjarperi ka dy virtyte, karakteristika, qe ku vemendja pellazge i lidh me mrekulline e rilindjes se natyres : 
Se pari, sikurse fara, bima (sipas mythologjise eshte Persefóni) bie, mbulohet, groposet ne toke dhe me ardhjen e pranveres, e ngjashme me te, rikthehet ne siperfaqje duke dhene pershtypjen e ringjalljes. 
Se dyti, karakteristika e vecante, e vetme, qe lidhet me jeten dhe zhvillimin e tij eshte nderrimi i lekures se vet. Gjarpri qe nuk mund te nderroj lekuren e vet, ngordh. (Gjarpri i plagosur rigjeneron komplet plagen e tij me ndryshimin e lekures). Karakteristikat mjekuese te helmit te tij mendoj se perkojne me nje epoke te mevonshme. 

Adhurimet ndaj vdekjes si te dhena proporcionale me ato te banoreve te Polinisías nuk ekzistojne ne Greqi, megjithe hipotezat e kunderta te Thomson (G. Thomson  Egjeu i sterlashte). 

Vet gjarper  adhurimi mund te kete disa rrethana, te dhena analoge por shkakun e kane komplet ndryshe dhe perbejne shtrirje te thjeshte te sistemit baze te adhurimit pellazg. Neper shekuj, natyrisht, shkaku fillestar ndoshta u harrua dhe bestytnia, supersticioziteti dhe fanatizmi dhane dimensione te tjera. Por ne pergjithesi gjarperi u quajt simbol i ringjalljes shekullore, ajo krijese e tokes qe packa se nuk eshte fare apo bime, e ngjashme me to ringjallet cdo vit dhe rijeton me ndryshimin e lekures se tij. 
Keshtu pra nje gjarper qe ka fole ngjitur shtepise ose ne ndonje cep te shtepise u quajt shenje miresie, shendeti dhe jetegjatesie per gjithe familjen dhe vet shtepine dhe jo vetem nuk debohej por edhe mbrohej. 

Dhe ky perceptim ekziston kudo ku u vendosen pellazget por ia vlen te permendim dy nga vendet me karakteristike : Kreta ku sipas Homerit u vendosen Perendite Pellazge  
( Odisea, b. 177) dhe hapesira pellazge ne Attike. Ne Krete statuja e mrekullueshme e perendise Athiná me gjarperinj na vertetojne jo vetem prezencen pellazge qe thote Homeri por edhe gjarper  adhurimin. Per tu nenvizuar eshte fakti qe tek statuja, veshja e perendise Athiná eshte e njellojte me veshjen grave te Shqiperise se veriut (Mirdites), gje qe shume e kane vene ne dukje (shih S. Konda faqja 201, Mozafer Xhazhiu Drita 1340). 

Ne Greqin e lashte, ne pergjithesi ekzistonte imazhi i autoktonise se Pellazgeve me plote kuptimin e fjales, menjefjale te vetlindjes prej tokes.Ky perceptim shpreh fillin baze te besimit pellazg qe njerezit linden prej tokes dhe prej saj ushqehen. Dhurimi dhe ngrohja e jetes nga Ati dhe jetedhenesi Diell, sikurse dhe elementet baze te personifikuara ne perendite : 
´Hpa ( lexo: Íra = Era), Poseidón(Poseidón = Uji), Estía(Estía = Zjarri) etj. 

Perceptimi i autoktonise dhe gjarper  adhurimi ekziston edhe ne Attike sikurse shohim mythet per krijimin e qytetit nga Kérkopa qe ishte gjysem njeri dhe nga mesi dhe poshte gjarper. Si perfundim shohim Athiná-n te rrethoje veshjen e saj dhe te mbaj gjithashtu ne duar gjarperinj. Ne epoken e re ku vendbanimet e Arvanitasve jane te grumbulluara do te gjejme mbetje te ketij gjarper  adhurimi. Thone qe cdo shtepi ka gjarperin e saj mbrojtes, 
Gjarper shtepie . 
Ne Shqiperi, - thote profesor Muzafer Xhazhiu ( Drita  1340) ,- ekziston gojedhena popullore qe cdo shtepi ka gjarperin e vet i cili therritet me emra te ndryshem : Vitorez, Bolla e shtepise ose Ora e shtepise . 

Theksohet gjithashtu qe nje tjeter gojedhene popullore ne Shqiperi thote qe gjithe fuqia e ekzistences se gjarperit gjendet tek lekura e tij. Kur heq lekuren duket sikur rilind dhe keshtu jep shkas ne mbajtjen si simbol i perjetesise. Kete deklaron edhe kenga e njohur popullore atje, Femija gjarper  sipas se ciles nje femije shnderrohej diten ne gjarper dhe ne mbremje ne nje djal te bukur. Gjyshja e tij, qe te ndaloje shnderrimin e femijes ne gjarper, merr dhe djeg lekuren e tij qe e kishte hequr para se te flinte dhe femija menjhere vdes. 

Nje nga versionet e famshme te fabules  E bukura e dheut  thote qe ajo fshehej brenda ne nje lekure gjarperi. Vitoreza, nje gjarper me pika te verdha, quhet edhe E bukura e 
dheut  (shih fjalor Kristoforidhi) dhe ia vlen ketu te theksojme qe keto versione te fabules qe nga Gegeria deri ne Moré jane te shumta dhe me vlera. Por mendoj qe motivi baze fillon ne vitet e sterlashta pellazge dhe ne menyre te vecante prej mythit te Dhemitres dhe Persefonit . 

Ne variantin e G. Hahn tek  Albanesischen Studien ,  E bukura e dheut  ka shume te dhena mga mythi i Dhémitres dhe Persefonit. Persefoni ketu eshte e bukura e dheut dhe qe paralelizohet me gjarperin e shtepise dhe gjen vazhdimesine e saj tek 
gjarper  adhurimi, qe prej atehere e deri me sot tek Arvanitasit. Dhe kjo eshte akoma nje 
e dhene tjeter e besueshme e relativitetit te tyre. 

Duke bere nje permbledhje rreth Athinás, mund te themi qe ishte perendi e jetes shoqerore shume e mevonshme se babai Diell  Dia dhe te 5 elementeve te natyres. Eshte fjala e perendise sikurse shume drejt thote dhe analizon Konda ethymologjine e emertimit te saj. 
Eshte perendia Amin-e, vajza e Dias, menjfjale e njohjes supreme (Di = njohjen universale, gjigante) dhe simbolizon gjithesine mendore te njeriut qe lartesohet ne qyteterim, civilizim. 

Qe Athiná personifikon arsyen ishte ne pergjithesi mendim i pranueshem ne lashtesi, por le ti referohemi kendveshtrimit te te madhit Dimókritu :  Athiná eshte arsyeja nga e cila burojne tre miresi : te mendosh drejte, te flasesh drejte dhe te besh ato qe duhet . 
E tepert te ritheksojme qe nje perendi me nje identitet te tille te dukshem dhe te percaktuar nuk ka nevoje te te binde qe ta pranosh dhe ta adhurosh. 




------------Iliret dhe Dias  Dielli---------------------------- 


Thame pra qe forcat natyrore  perendite e sistemit te adhurimit tek pellazget te vjeter, me zhvillimin e shoqerise pellazge marrin tashme forme sociale. Formimi njerezor kalon tashme ne stade te tjera zhvillimi dhe ne nje grade te tille ku pas disa shekujsh vetem te URTIT e asokohe njohin  e mundeshme nga trashgimnia hierarkike  qe perendite perfaqesonin forcat natyrore, krijuese te jetes ne fillim. 

Dias do te ndjeke zhvillimin politiko  shoqerore dhe ndryshimet ne terren. Keshtu, ne epoken e regjimit mbreteror te Akejve  Ahejve, nga ana ikonike vizuale dhe cdo lloj ngjashmerie, Dias do te jete mbreti i Olimpit sikuse edhe vet mbreteria e Akejve  Ahejve. (Kjo gje ndodh me te gjitha perendite qe popujt adhuruan. Merrni per shembull formen e Krishtit. Ne epoken Bizantit Mesjetar, Krishti personifikohet si krye-orakulli I madh me veshje mbreterore te arte, steme dhe pamje te rrepte. 
Eshte sovrani dhe perendia denuese sipas cdo ikone dhe cdo lloj ngjashmerie te perandorit bizant. Ne epoken tone populli e koncepton ndryshe Krishtin. E konsideron perendi te dashur dhe humanitare me te dhena te thjeshta dhe popullore, dhe ne kete menyre e ikonizon.) 

Ne epoken e Demokracise keshilli i perendive te tjera do te jete i rendesise vendimtare dhe perceptimi i monarkut Dias jo vetem qe nuk theksohet, por duket hapur perpjekja per ti dhene atij nje dimension tjeter. 
Behet perpjekja per tu identifikuar me forcen llogjike, drejtesine dhe harmonine universale. Po edhe I diturise supreme. 

Keshtu pra ne prosperitetin e Demokracise Athinease do te degjojme nga goja e Eskilit te madh: Dias, kushdo me qene, eshte Forca qe harmonizohet me llogjiken dhe vepron me Drejtesi. 
Kjo pra, edhe ne se nuk eshte realiteti, eshte e kerkuara dhe deshira per sistemin, regjimin e ri dhe eshte deshire kaq e forte saqe emertohet si realitet. 

Me vone kur Demokracia do te shperbehet, sepse Athineasit jo gjithmone e mbajten elegancen e mendimit ne stadet e duhura dhe shume here filozofonin ne kuadrin e ankandit te masturbimit, dhe kur qendra e mendimit dhe e reflektimit te tyre nuk ishte me bashkesia sociale por qellimet individuale personale, do te shfaqen ide te reja dhe Dias do te marri kryesisht nje status Orfike. Ketu, ne vend te shoqerise, individi futet ne qender te gjithckaje, te botes, ne qender te interesit dhe tendenca per ngjashmeri me perendi eshte e theksuar. (Entusiazem). 

Por me renien e Demokracise Helene dhe me pushtimet e Aleksandrit te Madh ne Azi, rikthehet perseri statusi i vjeter i Dias. Dias ribehet dhe rinjihet si perendia Diell. Pse? Sepse cfare ndodhi me Helenet, ndodhi edhe me popujt e tjere nga ku kishin kaluar dhe vendosur Pellazget e sterlashte. Besimi mbi diellin si qender besimi, pothuajse eshte harruar. Cdo besim tjeter futet ne sherbim te pushtetit ekzistues dhe ne varesi modulohet. Cila eshte arsyea pra, qe ne nje faze te tille, qe do te prisnim  sipas ndryshimeve nen te cilat vuante ne kohen e atehershme pushtimi Aleksandrik  nje forme tjeter besimi pra, kemi risjellje te besimit te sterlashte te diellit si qender? 

Pergjigja ndodhet ne trupat e Aleksandrit te Madh, ne popullin menjefjale qe jo vetem pushtoi Azine, por edhe u vendos ne vendet e pushtuara si nje klase dhe force drejtuese. Dhe ky popull ishin Maqedonet dhe Iliret, menjefjale populli vendas  burimi i popullit pellazg, qe nuk ndoqi zhvillimet politiko  shoqerore te Jugut dhe ruajti, mbajti rregullat baze politiko  shoqerore dhe te besimit pellazg dhe natyrisht kur ne gjuhen e tij thoshte Diaw (Dias), nenkuptonte ate qe nenkuptonin stergjysherit e sterlashte te tij, pra DIELL. 

Sipas arkeologeve me serioz Maqedonet ishin nje fis Ilire qe do te thote prejardhje pellazge, qe si perfundim do te thote patjeter lidhje relative, farefisnore me pellazget jugor, Helenet. 
Hirodoti  Irodhoti (A-56, th-43) I konsideron fis Dorian, qe mua me duket e drejte dhe nuk bie aspak ne kundershtim me cfare supozoj per pellazget. 

G. Finlei tek Historia e revolucionit grek (f.32, perkth. Kotzia), thote duke u mbeshtetur ne te dhenat e arkeologeve: Aleksandri I Madh ne simpoziumet me oficeret e tij, duhej te fliste nje dialekt te lashte arvanitas  shqip. 

Por perpara se Finlei te shkruante keto dhe me perpara se arkeologet dhe gjuhetaret te benin kerkimet e tyre, te paditurit  dhe te diturit Arvanitas, kishin jashtezakonisht te ndezur sensing e besimit dhe sigurine e trasheguar qe jane niper te Aleksandrit te Madh, dhe heroi kombetar I Shqiperise qe ishte dhe hero kombetar per heronjte e 1821 (revolucioni grek), I madhi Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu jo vetem qe e vertetonte kete gje , por dhe emri I tij nuk do te thote asgje tjeter pervecese Aleksandri I Madh ne arabisht. 

Ushtria pra e Aleksandrit te Madh, qe ishte kryesisht dhe e bazuar Ilire, dhe gjeneralet me te rendesishem te tij qe mbreteruan ne vendet e lindjes, sollen identifikimin patrimonial te Dias me Diellin qe mbajti deri ne vitet e para te bizantit pasi edhe ne perandorine Romake edhe ne ate Bizantine shumica e trupave efektive, gjenerale dhe mjaft perandore ishin me origjine Ilire, sikurse Dékio, Klaudio B, Auriliano, Dioklitiano, Anastasio A, Juliani I Madh etj. 

Qe nga epoka e Romes, Dias  Diell do te zhvillohet, nese jo me ne sistemin e vjeter te besimit te popujve europian, te pakten ne fjalorin e tyre qe te na sjell ne drite sot kete realitet. 


*(Vazhdon)*

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

... 

Keshtu kemi ne frengjisht: Jour = dite shih Jupiter, Zeus, por edhe rrenjen Di- ne emrat e diteve te javes p.sh. Lundi,Mardi dhe Dieu = Perendi, Zot. 

Ne anglisht kemi: Day = dite dhe Sunday = E diele, dita e Diellit. 

Ne gjermanisht kemi gjithashtu: Gott = Perendi, Zot dhe Sonne (lexo: Zóne) = Diell dhe Sonntag = E diele, d.m.th. dita e Diellit. 

Ne spanjisht kemi: Dia = dite dhe Dios = perendi, Zot dhe Sol = Diell sikurse edhe latinisht. 
Ceshtja qendron tek qe asnje nga gjuhet e njohura nuk ekziston forma, vazhdimesia, linja e plote e fjaleve me rrenjen Di- dhe Ze-, por te palidhura  jetime dhe eshte me se e dukshme qe jane te huazuara ose nga te sterlashtet Pellazg, ose nga Iliret apo Romaket. 

AMALTHEÌA (lexo: Amaltía)  Briri i Amaltias. 

Sipas mythologjise, kur Dias foshnje u fsheh nga ana e se jemes se tij Réa ne mallet e Kretes me qellim qe ti shpetoje vemendjes se babait te tij Króno, ushqehej me qumeshtin e nje dhie qe quhej Amáltheia (lexo: Amáltia). 
Sipas nje tjeter interpretimi nimphi Amáltheia dhe motra e saj Mélissa (lexo: Mélisa = Blete) ishin ato te cilat ushqyen Dias me Qumesht dhe Mjalte. 

Ne vitet e mevoneshme nje thrill I marre nga ky version mythologjik do te jap besimin e ekzistences se bririt te dhise Amáltia, qe kushdo qe do ta kishte kete brire siguronte cdo te mire. Briri I Amaltias u be symbol I pasurise dhe I miresis dhe Amaltheúein 
(lexo: Amalthévin) do te thoshte pasurim, mireqenie etj. 

Ne Dhiaten e vjeter shikojme  e mundeshme nga Kreta e prejardhur  konsiderimin e Tokes se premtuar si nje toke ku rrjedh mjalte dhe qumesht. 
Te njejti percaktim sikurse ai I mireqenies, pasurise etj. me mjaltin dhe qumeshtin do ta shohim tek greket e rinj dhe tek shqiptaret. 

Nuk e di se ne cilat te dhena mythologjike Ilire mbeshtetet koka e dhise qe kishte ne perkrenare Gjergj Kastrioti  Skenderbej , por ajo qe eshte per tu vene ne dukje ne muzeun e artit popullor ne Tirane ishte qe veglat popullore te artisteve cobenj kishin te skalitur gjithmone koken e nje dhie. 

Profesori I filologjise greke ne Tirane Myzafer Xhazhiu me kujtoi ne nje takim, qe ne Shqiperin e veriut qumeshtit I thone Amëlt (Amëltë, i Ambëltë sipas Kristoforidhit ne botimin e Tiranes, 1961, nga prof. Aleksander Xhuvani). Ja se cdel prej kesaj: 

1- Kjo rrenje fillestare MLT- e fjales Amaltia (Amalt-)ndodhet pervecse ne fjalen e mesiperme qe ne Shqiperine e veriut do te thote qumesht, gjithashtu edhe ne fjalet arvanitase: Mjaltë dhe Mpliét (lexo: Bliét = Blet. Nga greqishtja MP = B).Kjo na rikthen tek versioni I mythologjise se Amaltias dhe Melíttis (lexo. Melítis = Blete) qe ushqyen me mjalte dhe qumesht Dias dhe keshtu pra na jep nje rrenje te perbashket fillestare te qumeshtit dhe mjaltit ose te pakten nje tingellim te njellojte, qe eshte edhe e mundeshme. Menjfjale tingellimi I njellojte I ketyre dy miresive ndoshta ishte kjo qe I lidhi. Dhe sigurisht shikojme kete tingellim te njejte ne kete fjale te Shqiperise veriore Amëlt = qumesht dhe Mialt te lidhura me ushqimin e Dias Amaltia, Amalthia. 

2- Mbaj mend nga vitet e femijerise qe dhite me shume qumesht dhe me gjinj te medhaja i quanim Malteze dhe isha I sigurt qe kjo fjale vinte nga Malta, ishullin e njohur te mesdheut. Ceshtja eshte qe, qofte se me te vertete vijne nga Malta ose qofte se quhen keshtu pikerisht sepse kane Amëlt d.m.th. jane shume qumeshtore duket qe realisht ekziston lidhje ne emrin e Maltes dhe prodhimit te qumeshtit dhe mjaltit, gje e cila nuk shpjegohet vecse perciptas ne qofte se nuk kerkojme ndihmen e gjuhes pellazge ne te cilen identifikohet nga ana tingullore qumeshti dhe mjalti. Malta menjefjale quhet dhe Melíti (= blete/mjalt)(Mjalta do ti thoshim ne arvanitase) por edhe njihet per llojin e dhive me shume qumesht (dhite malteze). 

Briri I Amaltias pra eshte ai nga I cili rrjedh Mjalt dhe Amëlt = qumesht, dhe ne menyre metaforike pasuri, miresi dhe mireqenie. 

Duke permbyllur persa I perket Dias dhe identifikimin e tij me shqipen Diaw = Diell, edhe fjalet Diwe dhe Diwo si lakime te se njejtes fjale tashme jane njohur si perkatesi te fjales DIA. 

Pas kesaj eshte me se e dukshme qe sanskritja Dyaus nuk eshte asgje tjeter pervecse mbiemer percaktues I qiellit te ndricuar, me dite. Dhe me te vertete perendia e qiellit te erret ne sanskritisht eshte Varuna-h ( nga shqipja eshte percaktues i qiellit me re Vrane ose Vrer). 

Dhe perseri mund te veme ne pah fare mire nese ishte e vertete ajo qe thane pastoret Indian Aleksandrit te Madh, qe menjfjale kishin kryesuar para pushtimit te tij, te tjere te se njejtes rrace nga e njejta zone dhe jo vetem nje por dy here (shih pushtimet e Herkulit dhe Dionisit). 

Me teorine pellazge kjo vetekuptohet plotesisht dhe shpjegohet. Duke ndjekur drejtimin drejt lindjes te nje populli te madh Ilir, Dardhaneve e mbeshtesim akoma me teper kete version. Nga veri-perendimi i Ballkanit nje pjese arrin deri ne liqenin Dardanida dhe ne Dardanele. 
I biri i Dardhanit, Ilos behet krijuesi i Iliut (Trojes) dhe tjetri Epextheus (lexo: Erekteus) ose Epixthónios (lexo: Eriktónios) vjen ne Athine dhe fut perpunimin e metalit. (Dardhanet ishin te njohur pikerisht ne perpunimin e metalit). 
Ne luften e Trojes Peonet Ilire komshij te Dardhaneve, do marrin anen e trojaneve me kryesus Puraíxmi (lexo: Pirékmi - emer tregues i perpunimit te armeve nga zjarri). 

Duke ecur ne vazhdimesi shikojme Dardhania ndermjet Sirise se sotshme dhe Turqias dhe duke shkuar akoma me ne lindje shikojme Dardhanistan ne ane te Indise dhe Tibetit me karakteristike kryesore te popullit, perpunimin e metalit. 

Por sic thame pellazget mergimtare (shume-levizesh, udhetare) riktheheshin shpesh dhe keshtu duhet te shpjegojme shume evidenca te vendosjes ne Greqi heronj nga lindja qe vinin jo si te huaj (shih Perséa, Danaó), por si pretendues fronesh dhe treshgimtare. 

Po e mbyllim referencen tone mbi Dia  Diell me nje te vjeter came kushtuar Diellit: 

diell-o, diell-o 
ama bucke miell-o 
sa të hamë prëmë 
bashkë me time ëmë 
sa të hamë prapë bashkë me tim attë  

Ne mbyllje te kapitullit Dia dhe perpjekjen ne besimin tim per te shpjeguar sa me mire dhe qarte qe Dias dhe Zeus nuk do te thote oupanos (lexo: uranòs = qiell)  sic ketu dhe nje shekull besohet  por DIELL, ve ne dukje dhe hymnin e VIII orfik drejtuar Diellit, I cili therritet si Zeusi I pavdekshem (rr. 13). 

Kete besim timin e botova per here te pare me 1983 ne vepren time Arvanitet dhe prejardhja e grekeve, faqja 115-9, por ketu u mundova ta dokumentoj duke sjelle pervec te dhenave gjuhesore, nje sere te tjerash te dhenash sikurse mythologjike, historike, arkeologjike, akoma edhe gjeografike, gjeologjike, laografike etj. dhe ne menyre te tille qe nje e dhene te vertetoje te tjerat dhe te vertetohet nga ato. 



-----------------´Hpa (lexo: Íra)---------------------------- 

´Hpa (lexo: Íra) eshte bashkeshortja legjitime e Dias nga epoka e Homerit dhe 
Hesiodit  Isiódos. Peripecite erotike te Dias kane kontrast dhe kufi, por struktura e formes se shoqerise sociale te botes Pellazge specifikon lidhjen monogamike edhe ne Olimp. 
Nje eshte bashkeshortja legjitime packa se me perpara Dias kishte bashkeshorte te tjera, packa se te dashurat e tij asnjehere nuk numerohen. (Edhe ketu duket lidhja primare ne barazine perballe gruas, qe eshte e respektuar dhe ne baraspeshe ne shoqerine sociale, por reaksioni nen urdhrave te burrit nuk mund ti kaojne disa permasa te caktuara). 

Mythet e kapricove dhe shperthimeve inatcore te ´Hpas (Íras) ndaj skandaleve erotike te Dias, jane te njohura. Keto mythe japin imazhin real te shoqerise sociale helene te atehershme dhe jane te mevonshme ne krahasim me epoken ku´Hpa (Íra) si perendi perfaqeson te dhenen e Erës, sikurse duket nga ethymologjia e emrit te saj. 

Te vjetrit ethymologojne emrin nga fjala aíp (lexo: aír), e anagramatizuar  sipas cdo germe (shih ethymologjine qe jep Platoni tek Kratílo). I drejte ky version por nuk eshte i anagramatizuar emri i ´Hpas (Íras) nga aír. 

E kunderta, fjala ´Hpa (Íra) eshte domethenia fillestare e aéra sikurse na tregon gjuha arvanitase  shqipe ku aéra = éra, gjinia femerore (aéra ne greqisht eshte gjinia mashkullore), por ne arvanitase dhe sic duket me teper ne te sterlashten pellazge dhe parahelene, ku anagramatizimi u be jo vetem aér dhe aír, por dhe gjinia mashkullore qe te modifikohet nga perendesha. 

Per tu nenvizuar eshte fakti qe fillestarja H (H = I ne shqip) eshte germe e mevonshme dhe korrespondon drejt nje tingulli te folur, nuance e E, e lidhur tek fjala ´Hpa (Íra)  Epa (Era). Por ne fjalen arvanitase Era, (e) eshte pothuajse siper, larte ose perceptohet plotesisht lidhja. Ne qofte se perceptimi i kesaj lidhje eshte i madh, atehere do te thote run up(ang) - herë, orën, dimensionin kohor (Héra, nje herë). 

Nuancat e tingujve ne greqishten e lashte dhe paraklasike ishin padiskutim te shumta dhe me kalimin e kohes u thjeshtezuan dhe u perkufizuan ndjeshem. 

Duke iu rikthyer ethymolojise se emrit te ´Hpas (Íras), Empedoklís (lexo: Embedhoklís) mbeshtet prejardhjen nga fjala Aír = aépas (= Era) dhe kete mendim e pranonte edhe Pláton (shih Kratílo 404,) Stoikoí (lexo: Stoikí). 

Ky mendim ishte me I mbizoterueshmi ne lashtesi, meqenese edhe identifikimi alegorik I ´Hpas (Íras) me erën ishte i pranuar ne menyre universale. 
Ne te kundert te tjere ( p.sh. Diogjénis Laértios) mbeshtet prejardhjen e emrit nga fjala eolike Éra = Tokë . Kete mendim e perqafon studiuesi I mevonshem Welcker, por duke vene ne dukje qe Decharme (faq 88 ) eshte jo i sakte dhe arbitrarisht dhe nuk bie dakord me karakterin mythologjik dhe vetite e `Hpas (Íras), e cila vetem me tokën qe nuk identifikohet. 

Decharme fikson nje version tjeter ethymologjik dhe prejardhjen nga fjala sanskrite Svar qe do te thote qiell. Eshte epoka ku mythologet dhe indologet kerkojne rrenjet e popujve europiane dhe gjuhet ne Indi pas zbulimit te lidhjes sanskrite me gjuhet europiane. 
Por per kete lidhje dhe kundershtimet tona do te flasim ne kapitull tjeter. 


Keshtu qe Svar, ndoshta do te thote qiell dhe shoh disa te dhena korresponduese ne fjalet Ouranós (= qiell) dhe Svar, por emertimi I ´Hpas (Íras) , nje perendesh e epokes se mevonshme e primarit - Dodonit supreme dhe Dias pellazge, do te thote dhe perfaqeson te dhenen e erës. 

Ne qendren e sterlashte te besimit pellazg, ne DODON, Dias ka bashkeshorte fillimisht Gaia (lexo: Géa  Gjéa = Token) dhe me vone Dióni (lexo: Dióni). Shqiptohej edhe Diaóni dhe sipas mendimit tim do te thote  dite, e ndriteshme, prej rrenjes Di- . 
Vereni gjithashtu emertimin latin te Àrtemis  Hënës , Diana prej se njejtes rrenje dhe rendesi me Diaóni  Dióni. 

´Hpa (Íra) sipas nje versioni tjeter eshte perendi dhe symbol I fortunes. . Eshte perendi e majave te qyteteve, e lartesive, atje ku krijohen ciklonet.... 

Pas ketyre mytheve te lashte ku korrespondohet ´Hpa (Íra) me erën, furtunen etj. dhe sipas prej arvanitases , shqipes  parahelene pellazges, vertetohet identifikimin i erës me 
´Hpa (Íra)  Éra, pa anagramatizim dhe na shpreh shqiptimin e lashte qe ishte ÉR dhe e artikuluar ÉRA para se te dilte dhe te mesohej aír. 

Ne vitet homeriane ´Ira dominon si bashkshortja legjitime e Dias, te cilit here ia veshtireson jeten me xhelozite shperthyese dhe here I jep kenaqesine femerore bashkshortore. 

Shume alegorike e fuqishme bashkimi i Dias (Diellit) me Íras (Erën). Pak vemendje dhe fantazi duhet qe te perceptojme kuptimin ketij ciftezimi te bukur alegorik, ne qofte se reflektojme perceptimin e erës ne formen e saj te embel, ku ledhaton me butesi dhe kenaqesi ose ne formen e saj te eger, ku si furtune permbys dhe shkaterron gjithcka, edhe ne se dielli shkelqen... . 

Persa i perket fjales eolike Épa (lexo: Éra) ku si krijim i vetem i tipit folje Éraze (lexo: Éraze = në, mbi tokë, tokës), mendoj se eshte korresponduese e latinishtes 
Terra = Tokë, vend i thate dhe gjermanishtes se vjeter, irlandishtes dhe armenishtes Erda, Ert dhe Erkir, me heqjen e filleses T. 
Mendoj qe te gjitha e kane prejardhjen nga rrenja arvanitase  shqipe 
Ter- Terem = thahem, thaj. Shihni korresponduesen homerike 
Tépsomai (lexo: Térsome) dhe Tépso (lexo: Térso) = thaj, thahem, me u tha. Prej kesaj edhe latinishtja Terra = toke e thate, do me thene pjesa e thate e tokes e kunderta me te ujshmen (detin). 

Per prejardhjen pellazgjike te Íras, i referohemi shkrimeve te lashta sikurse p.sh. tek Apgonautiká (lexo: Argonaftiká) e Apollonit ( 8 ), Dionysiou tou Perigitou (lexo: Dionisíu tu Perigitoú), vell B´, faq. 147, rr.534 (botim 1808, Viene). 

Shihni gjithashtu edhe tek Apkadiká (lexo: Arkadhiká) te Pausanía (lexo: Pafsanía), ku Íra lidhet me gjenitorin, patriarkun pellazg (libri 8, 22-23). 

-------Dhímitra dhe Persefoni  Misteret Elefsínase----------- 

Qe ne fillim theksuam qe cifti fillestar I perndive qe adhuruan paraardhesit tane ishin Babai Dielli dhe Nena Toke. 

Ne epoken klasike shikojme perendine Toke (Gi  Gji ne greqisht) te konsiderohet si nje perendi ndryshe nga Dhímitra dhe akoma edhe ne botekuptimin e besimit Hesiodik duket ky ndryshim. 
Keqkuptimet dhe keqshpjegimet mbi temat e besimeve ishte dicka llogjike dhe predikuese ne klasiken e lashte dhe ne Greqine paraklasike, perderisa nuk kemi atje nje kaste pastoresh ne sekuence te trashegueshme, nuk kemi pastorate qe te perdor pushtetin ndaj pushtetit politik, nuk kemi bile as ate qe quhet besimin zyrtar  ne mund te thuhet  , as bile dogmatike dhe teologji. 
Pastoret trashegohen ose zgjidhen nga populli dhe shume filozofe dhe poet kohe pas kohe u bene pastor (p.sh. Euripidi, Sofoklís, Pitagora). Me keto te dhena, besueshmeria fetare nuk eshte vecse tradicionaliteti popullore qe ruhet neper shekuj, dhe pastertia e tij dhe origjinaliteti varet sipas kohes, ne rritje apo ne ulje te interesave te grekeve ku fantasia fluturuese e tyre gjithmone shton dicka, gjithmone nderthur mbi mythin baze te trasheguar pelhure te re, keshtu qe me te vertete eshte e veshtire te gjesh fillimin e ketij 
system  adhurimi. 

Por duke analizuar adhurimin e Dhímitres, cilesite dhe karakterin e saj, mythin baze dhe duke shpjeguar edhe vete emrin e saj, shikojme qe ndryshimi I Gís ose Gaías (lexo: Gís - Gjís ose Géas - Gjéas = Toke) nga Dhímitra eshte produkt I mosnjohjes se trashegimit pellazg ose keqshpjegimit te tij. 

Natyrisht, deri ne epoken klasike greket  pervec filozofeve qe kishin tjeter opinion  besonin se Gí eshte nga te parat perendi dhe nena e jetes (Géa perendi e gjithckaje e therret Sofokliu, Antigoni, rr. 338 ). Athineasit ( Per te saktesuar, Athineasit e Demokracise, konsideronin veten e tyre pasardhes te pellazgeve dhe te lindur nga toka  bij te dheut sipas Pafsanía, 1, 38, 3  ndersa Aristokratet konsideronin solucion dhe pasardhes te herojve Thiséa, Kórono, Fálaro, Vúti etj, te cilet ishin lap  lab qe zbriten nga veriu. 
Ky fakt shtyu G. Thomson te mbeshtesi qe gjuhen greke e futen ne Attike lapet  labet (shih G.Thomson: Egjeu i parahistorik, perkthim Vitsaki, Athine 1959, faqja 118 dhe 184. ) dhe Arkadet mbeshtesin qe jane autoktone, menjefjale stergjysherit e tyre ishin lindur nag toka. Pellazget qe konsiderohen gjenitoret e fisit helen, konsiderohen autokton ose te lindur prej tokes. 

Ne nje poezi te tij, ligjvenesi (atehere udheheqes, governatore ishin filozofet dhe 
poetet... ) Sólon thote:  E zeza Toka Nene, e para dhe e madhja e perendive te Olimpit. Por Géa qe banon ne Olimp dhe eshte e respektuar nga perendite sa asnje tjeter, eshte ajo, Dhímitra. 

Ne kete qender adhurimi te sterlashte te Dias pellazg, DODONI, nena Gí ( Gjí = Toka) adhurohej bashke me Dias ne vitet e sterlashta. Ne Delfús, qe nuk perben tjeter gje vecse transferimin e kesaj qendre pellazge nga Veriu (DODONI) ne Greqine e jugut, adhurohej ne lashtesi nena Gí, sikurse duket tek Eumenidet e Eskilit. Ketu bile duket qe Géa nuk identifikohet me Dhímitren dhe Eskili ka parasysh nje tradicionalitet te vjeter qe i kushtohet orakullit te pare Gaía (lexo: Géa - Gjéa) qe eshte paraadhuruar ne Delfús 
sikurse nje thenie e lashte thote (rr. 4 ). Eshte me se e dukshme qe keto thenie te lashta , do me thene traditen, diku e kane keqkuptuar ne epoken klasike, sikurse ndodh ne cdo epoke dhe akoma sot. Ne rreshtin e 19-te bile tek Eumenidon, Eskili na sjell nje thenie tjeter te lashte: Apóllon ne Delfús nuk eshte tjeter vecse profeti i te atit te tij Dias, domethene kemi nje deshmi te adhurimit te pare te ciftit fillestar Dielli (Dias) dhe Gís (Gjís = Token) ne Delfús. 

Decharme tek Mythologjia greke thote qe Gí u emertua sipas epokave dhe sipas vendeve ku u adhurua me emrat: Gaía (Géa  Gjéa) e konsideron me te lashten, Péa (lexo: Réa) te cilen e supozon me prejardhje te huaj, Kußéli (lexo: Kivéli) dhe si perfundim Dhimítir  Dhímitra, emer tashme i zakonshemi dhe i perdorshem i perendise kesaj (faqja 348 ). 

Si perfundim, ne te ashtuquajturit hymne Olimpike shikojme pervecse pershkrimit dhe atij skeleti te gjate te hymnit ndaj Dhímitres (II) edhe hymn te vecante per Gaían Pammitéra (Nena e gjithckaje, hymni XXX ) pa asnje referim absolutisht ndaj Dhímitres ose moment identifikimi Gaías, Dhímitras. 

Por ne qofte se analizojme emrin e Dhímitres dhe ne se i kushtojme vemendje te vecante hymnit dhe mythit te saj, do te shohim qe ajo saktesisht eshte Mitéra Gí (Nena Toke) dhe tek mythi isaj nuk pershkruhet tjeter gje vecse fakti i mrekullueshem dhe i shenjte 
i vdekje  ringjalljes shekullore te kercejve bimore ( te Kórit = vajzes, Persefonit). Ne asnje aspekt nuk shikoj identifikim te Réas me Gí  Token ose Dhímitren. E kunderta, Réa therritet ne te gjithe mythet dhe ne te gjithe versionet si nena e Dhímitres dhe e pese te pareve vllezerve perendi te Olimpit. 

Emri Dhimítir, e pranuar sipas opinionit te pergjithshem eshte bashkim, kompozim nga Da (lexo: Dha) = toke dhe Mátip (lexo: Mátir). Do te thote menjefjale  Toka Nene . 
Tipi Dí (lexo: Dhí) eshte arkaik I Gi (Dor. Dha). 

Ne arvanitase  shqip kemi Dhe = Toke. Ne hymnin e 11 homerik Dhímitra therritet te pakten dy here (rreshti 47, 211) Dió (lexo: Dhió). Gjinore Dioús (lexo. Dhiús). Por edhe ne shqip e artikuluar eshte Dhéu. Arkaiku  Dió (lexo: Dhió) shqiptohej Dheú. 

Kompozita e dyte Mítir, dorian Mátir dhe sanskritisht Matár, latinisht Mater etj, anglisht Mather, gjermanisht Muter, Sllavisht Mati, nuk ekziston ose te pakten nuk ekziston ne kete sens ne shqip. 

Ne shqip kemi Mëmë dhe mendoj se kjo eshte fjala e sterlashte kushtuar nenes. Greqishte e re Mamá, indisht Máma etj. Eshte nje tingellim i kerkeses foshnjore per ushqim, e perseritur. 

Por ne shqip ekziston fjala Motr (Motërë) ku identifikohet si e njejta rrenje me Mítir, Máter etj. I. Satamatakos ( shih Mítir ) mbeshtet qe fjala Motërë do te thote motra e madhe ne moshe qe ze vendin e nenes. 

K. Kristoforidhi ne fjalorin e tij paralelizon kete gjale me greqishten e vjeter Mítir. 

Per adhurimin e saj dhe ne menyre te vecante per Misteret Elefsínase qe konsiderohen te perkushtuara dhe drejtuara Dhímitres dhe vajzes se saj Persefónit ose thjesht Kópi 
(lexo: Kóri = vajze) , jane shkruajtur shume ne menyre jo te qendrueshme, kontradiktore sepse asnje nuk guxonte te thoshte ose te pershkruante cfare ndodhte ( veprohej ), cfare thuhej (predikohej), dhe cfare demonstrohej ne ritet ( tregohej ). 

Ne raste te tilla fantazia egersohet dhe me shume merr flake nga fakti qe ne nje kohe qe ekzistojne pershkrime te pastra dhe referenca poetike elegante ne dramen sublime te Dhímitras dhe Persefónit ( sikurse edhe ritet e jashteme), asgje nga te nenkuptuarat ekziston qe ti referohet se cfare ndodhte, thuhej dhe demonstrohej ne ritet qe kaq respekt dhe admirim e frike krijon. 

Skajet e misteret dhe vendosja e rregullave politike te heshtjes, i ben akoma me shume misterioze Shenjtoret Elefsiniane. Ne nuk do te futemi ne te tilla detaje, aq me shume qe sic thame jane shkruar kaq shume dhe interesante, edhe ne qofte se kurre nuk do te mesojme perberien e Mistereve. 


----------Dhímitra dhe Persefóni - Misteret Elefsínase-------- 

Ate qe do te analizojme eshte arsyeja, shkaku qe udhehoqi Pellazget ne adhurimin e Dhímitres dhe Persefónit, konkretisht cfare perfaqesonin fillimisht keto dy perendi dhe si arriti ne mister ky adhurim ne nje vend dhe nga nje popull qe i shmangej misterit, joqartesise, mjegulles dhe papercaktimit. 

Thame qe Dhímitra simbolizon Nenen Toke, qe vetkuptohet dhe eshte Mëma dhe Ushqimi i jetes dhe i njerezimit. 

Por me Token ndodh dicka qe mendja e njeriut nuk mund ta perceptoje dhe shpjegoje me lehtesi. Toka ha, zhduk femijet e saj ne brendesi te vet, dhe disa i ringjall dhe disa jo. 
Bota bimore eshte ajo qe ringjallet cdo vit. Fara bimore bie ne toke, varroset, mbulohet me dhé, vdes, por ne pranvere ringjallet. 
Per fat te keq nuk ndodh e njejta gje me boten frymore dhe me e keqja  qe udheheq pesimizmi  nuk ringjallet me njeriu ne se vdes. Apo lind ne menyre te tille qe nuk eshte ne gjendje ta perceptoi dhe shpjegoi ose si perfundim cfare dhe pse ndodh me fatin e njeriut? Prej ketyre pyetjeve lind peripecia e Misterit. 

Natyrisht, Pellazget adhuruan fillimisht ate qe llogjika e paster I drejtoj te adhuronin: Nenen Toke (Dhímitra) si gjenitore dhe ushqim dhe mrekulline per mbijetesen njerezore, dhe ringjalljen shekullore te pervitshme te natyres. Kjo e dhene dhe ky fakt, kjo e vertete permbledh bukurine e mythit. Mythi eshte poezi, krijimtari e bukur mbi te verteten. Nuk e ndryshon, nuk e modifikon, nuk e thyen por e zbukuron. 

Mythi thote qe Dhímitra ka nje vajze, Persefónin, virgjereshe e bukur ku nje dite duke luajtur ne nje lendine, u ul per ti marre ere nje luleje, Narcissul  Jonquil (lulekuqes). Papritur u hap Toka dhe Mbreti i botes se poshteme, Ádis (lexo: Àdhis) ose Plúton del dhe e rremben Persefonin dhe kunder deshires se saj e mban ne bodrumet e pallatit te tij. Kur e meson kete gje Dhímitra shperthen ne lote, ulerima te vajtueshme dhe deshperimi, por edhe egersi sa qe u renqethen malet dhe fundet e detrave. 
Por nuk e humbet kurajon e saj, as shpresen per ta rigjetur vajzen e saj te humbur. Ndjekin peripeci kerkimesh dhe mundimesh te nenes derisa si perfundim e meson se kush eshte rrembyesi i vajzes se saj, i cili kishte arritur ne kete veprim me dijenine e Dias. 

E inatosur Dhímitra shperthen egersine e saj. Asgje nuk le me te mbije mbi Toke. Por le tia leme me mire fjalen  e perkthyer  poetit: 

Per ata, banues te Tokes ushqimdhenese 
kohe e veshtire dhe e tmerrshme pritej, 
asnje fare nuk mbiu me mbi Dhe 
turrma te heshtura prej qeve tzvarritura 
ne lendinat e te keqit 
sërë e tere prej drithrave te bardhe 
pafatesisht hidheshin me kot mbi Dhe.... 
Hymni homerian 11, 305 

Gjithcka do te shkaterrohej dhe do te shuhej geni njerezor nga deshperimi I egersuar I Dhímitres. Dias I madh u merakos dhe u detyrua te bente mbrapa. Dergon korrierin e tij Ermí tek Àdhi qe te risjelle vajzen tek nena e vet. Por Ádhis  Plúton i keshilluar, i jep vajzes te haje nje fare lulekuqeje (qe prej atehere dhe deri edhe sot presupozon lidhjen e ciftit te ri por edhe te vdekjes). 
Sapo e pa vajzen e saj Dhímitra turret per ta perqafuar dhe e frikesuar e pyet nese provoi dhe hengri gje ne boten e poshteme, dhe kur mori pergjigjen fytyra e saj qe deri ne ate moment shkelqente nga gezimi , u vrenjt perseri. Por fjala e Dias u be ligj: Vajza do te rri 3 muaj me bashkeshortin tashme legjitim te saj, Àdhis  Plútona poshte nen Toke dhe muajt e tjere te vitit do te jetoje prane nenes se saj. Rane dakord dy perendite dhe Dhímitra pranoi perseri te hypi ne Olimp. 

Mythosi nuk eshte tjeter gje vecse investim, investim i bukur dhe i mrekullueshem i se vertetes natyrore qe e do Natyren te vdes ne dimer dhe ringjallet ne pranvere, qe e do faren nen token e erret ne vjeshte, dhe ne pranvere te mbije dhe te lulezoi e me pas te degezohet. Toka mbushet nga bimet, lulezim aromash dhe bukuri pranverore dhe kur vjen vjeshta dhe dimri, gjethet vyshken, thahen dhe bien bashke me lulezimet ne toke dhe gjithe natyra mbeshtillet me nje lakuriqesi. 
Por ja, ne pranvere celin perseri lulet, dalin perseri dhe jeshilojne gjethet, rizbukurohet perseri toka dhe mbushet me gezim. Ky fakt i natyrshem dhe i mrekullueshem i vene re nga te gjithe njerezit, nga gjithe popujt e botes, u be objekt, bosht adhurimi dhe pjesmarrjeje ne joharete dhe gezimet e Tokes. Njerezit qanin dhe vajtonin vdekjen, vyshkjen e natyres qofte te fytyra e Persefónit, qofte tek e Àdhonit, qofte tek e Diónisit, qofte tek e Ósiri, qofte tek e Krishtit. Dhe gezoheshin ne pranvere me ringjalljen e tyre. 

Dhímitra per helenet eshte ajo e njejta, nena toke, dhe adhurimi dhe pathosi ne te cilet jane pjesmarres, i perket pikerisht tokes dhe fenomenit shekullore te ringjalljes se natyres. Natyrisht ne rastin e heleneve kjo ndodhte pas njohjes se arsyeshme, ndersa ne rastet e tjera p.sh. te Krishtit ose te Òsiri prej mosnjohjes ose sherbim i tjera mendimeve, refleksion. 

Por sikurse thame, mbi kete adhurim qe llogjika e prek, ekziston dicka e paqarte qe nuk gjen pergjigje llogjike, qe rreshket nga kontrolli i llogjikes se paster dhe qe do te mundte te qendronte si nje paqartesi e thjeshte ne qofte se nuk e problematizonte pesimizmi njerezor dhe fati i dukshem i ulet i njeriut perballe ringjalljes shekullore te natyres. 
Apo ekziston ndonje menyre, ndonje sekret Zotash qe mund te ndricoje njeriun te zbuloje rrugen e bashkecjes dhe te vete fatit, me natyren e ringjallshme? Pse disa nga farat mbijne dhe disa jo? 

Pastoret e urte me shume kokecarje u munduan te japin nje pergjigje qe te satisfaksionojne edhe paqartesine e tyre edhe pesimizmin njerezor. Dhe me misteret, packa se jepnin pergjigje te vertete ose jo, arriten qe me nje te qelluar  dy zogj. 

Si fillim satisfaksionuan pesimizmin njerezor dhe lehtesuan ankthin e vdekjes se pashmangeshme dhe pastaj qetesuan, civilizuan, i lemuan njerezit me më miresi, më tolerance, sa me pake egersi dhe gjaknxehtesi. Sekreti per te ndjekur njeriu fatin e ringjalljes se natyres ishte nje: Te behet me i mire, me i drejte, i dobishem ne shoqeri ose me mire te mos jete i keq, i padrejte, gjaknxehte dhe brutal. Atehere ekzistonte mundesia te ndiqte pra fatin e shume lakmuar. 

Nje pra misteri dhe i padiskutuar! I padiskutuar sepse thjesht fjala nuk mjafton qe te besojne njerezit. Duhet nje parapergatitje metodike, menyra te stermenduara, 
vet  sygjestionim, shpelarje truri, besim si perfundim qe te pranosh qe llogjika nuk te prek. 

Sepse perfundimisht asnje nuk u ringjall, asnje nuk erdhi nga bota e poshteme dhe te thote: 
 Po, ndoqa kete recete dhe u ringjalla. Do te vdes perseri dhe ringjallem vazhdimisht. Ne se dicka e tille ndodhte nuk do te ekzistonte nevojshmeria e mistereve. 

Thame qe ne fillim qe besimi me te tille sens ishte komplet i huaj tek pellazget, tek helenet. Vecanerisht do ta ndeshnim tek Misteret Elefsínase me nje ndryshim: Eshte ceshtje personale dhe zgjedhje e njeriut dhe natyrisht nuk ka formen dhe permbajtjen e besimit dhe perceptimit te popujve te Lindjes. 
Me te miret beheshin me te drejte, me tolerante dhe ankthi i vdekjes behej me i lehte sepse bashkekzistonin me nenen Dhímitra, merrnin pjese bashke ne dramen dhe gezimin e zbulimit, ringjalljes se vajzes se saj. 
Deri diku u mbushej mendja se ne fund te fundit jeta e njeriut vazhdon ne jeten e pasardhesve te vet, se femijet e tyre merrnin nje pjese nga jeta e tyre dhe e permbushnin, plotesonin kur ata vet do te kishin vdekur, se nje pjese tjeter e jetes se tyre si nje kujtim i mire do te qendronte tek femijet e tyre dhe natyrisht nuk mbajme mend te keqen, te vdekurin e keq, por te mirin, te drejtin. 

Ja pra pothuajse njelloj si natyra qe trashegon te mirat dhe te keqijat, cilesite e mira dhe jo te mira, keshtu dhe njeriu do te trashegoi, do te transmetoi cilesite e mira dhe te keqija, jeten e tij si perfundim tek krijesat e tij dhe natyrisht qe te transmetoi dhe te percoi kujtimin e tij duhet te jete i mire, i drejte, i kendshem dhe natyrisht te kete pasardhes. Ja pra pse tek Misteret Elefsinase kemi dhe simbolet e fekondimit, dhe levizjet analoge imitative. 
Ja pra pse Dekretet e sterlashta pellazgjike sipas Herodotit, ne menyre te vecante festa femerore, nuk kishin tjeter kuptim dhe permbajtje vecse fekondimit dhe eugjenizmit. 

I pavdekshem behesh 1  ne se siguron vazhdimesine e jetes tende brenda pasardhesve te tu dhe 2  ne se le kujtim dhe jehone te mire. Qe te arrish te paren duhet fekondim. Qe te arrish te dyten te jesh i pelqyeshem, i mire me njerezit e tu dhe i drejte. 

Shume thjesht pra dhame arsyet e Mistereve Elefsínase, por ato te verteta sociale ishin mbeshtjellur me bukuri te tille, shenjtorí dhe madheshti ku vetem nje shkence letrare serioze, me vlera te merituara dhe ne te njejten kohe studim historik do te mundte te jap te pakten shembull se si ndodhte saktesisht dhe cfare veprime shoqerore sherbenin ne epoken e prosperitetit te tyre. 

Ne vitet e mepas klasikeve, me hyrjen e Barbareve ne Greqi dhe te ideve anatolike lindore, dhe kur tashme Misteret Elefsínase gjendeshin ne majat e madheshtise se tyre dhe shume dshironin ti imitonin, perceptimi popullor per Misteret Elefsínase mori me te vertete nje forme lindore. 
Shume fantazonin qe imitimet do ti siguronin me ndonje menyre a recete pavdekshmerine ose nje fat te pakrahasueshem me te mire pas vdekjes se tyre. Nje perceptim te tille degjoi dhe filozofi Diogjénis Kinikós nga nje bashkefoles I tij dhe e mori duke u tallur:  Po cpo me thua; Fat me te mire do te kete Patekíon hajduti nga Epaminóndha ne se vdes, sepse ka imituar (misteret) ? (Plutárku Ithiká faqja 22a. Diogjéni Laérti, faqja 39 ). 

Natyrisht, mistere kryenin dhe popujt e lindjes, por nuk do te ishte ekzagjerim ne se thoshim qe ishin imitacione te trasha te mistereve te pellazgeve te sterlashte dhe e vetmja gje qe mbeti tek misteret dhe orgjite (e ekzekutuara) ishte nocioni i shumezimit dhe bile si ekzaltim, kenaqesi trupore, menjefjale komplet jashte sensit baze dhe shenjterise se Mistereve Elefsínase dhe orgjive (Fjala  orgji eshte sinonime e fjales  veper dhe me kete nenshkuheshin ritet e adhurimit elefsinian. Por sikurse thame imitimet e trasha anatolike dhe ekzekutimet seksuale ne ato te supozuara rite qe ishin pothuajse te vetqellimshme seksuale, e bastardizuan edhe kete fjale te shenjte, keshtu qe prej atehere dhe deri me sot me orgji nenkuptojme cfare nenkuptojme). 

Dhe natyrisht ne kete pike ndoshta do te duhej te theksonim pikpamjen dhe besimin tone qe Pellazget pasi fillimisht ju mesuan perendite dhe adhurimet shume popujve anatolike, si perfundim keto adhurime pas shekujve vetem njohje siperfaqesore dhe minimum nga thelbi dhe permbajtja e tyre ruajten. U mbyten ne brigje te ndryshme te perceptimeve anatolike. 


Vepra e A.Kolias vleresohet ne te gjithe Greqine, nga njerez qe kane tru ne koke dhe nga intelektuale greke te cilet e paraqesin historine e vendit te tyre me fakte.Per ta A.Kolia eshte nje nga studiuesit me te medhenj te helenizmit, te vjeter ose atij te ri.Eshte luftuar dhe vazhdon te luftohet akoma dhe mbas vdekjes nga qarqet shoviniste greke, per te cilat Greqia eshte fillimi dhe fundi i botes.Keta "pseudostudiues" nuk bejne gje tjeter vecse te behen qesharake ne syte e botes akademike greke dhe te bindin ca injorante greke se eshte ashtu si thone ata.Kane arritur te shkruajne se Greket e lashte jane popull i ardhur nga kozmosi!!!! Nga te tille debile, vepra e A.Kolias nuk rrezikon te poshterohet, perkundrazi, qendron nga te vetmet te bazuara mbi fakte historike.Ironi e fatit, disa prej ketyre pseudoshkencetareve jane...Arvanitas .Dhe te mos shkojme kaq larg deri ne Athine.Brenda Atdheut tone, ekzistojne te njejtet "pseudostudiues"(ana tjeter e monedhes) te cilet injorojne vepren e madhe te Aristidh Kolias( me qellim do te thosha une).Ndryshe nuk ka si shpjegohet qe asnje veper me karakter gjuhesoro-historik te Kolias nuk eshte perkthyer ne shqip.Ndofta nuk u interesojne ato te cilat shkruan i ndrituri Aristidh ne epilogun e librit te tij "Arvanitasit dhe origjina e grekeve":"Greqi pa Arvanitizem(Shqiptarizem) dhe Shqiptarizem pa Greqine, nuk behet...Qe te vertetosh se je Grek, duhet ne rradhe te pare te vertetosh qe je Arvanitas(Shqiptar)". 




--------------------------------------------------------- 

Dhímitra pervec si perendi e lindjes dhe krijimit te jetes tokesore, u adhurua edhe si perendi e mbrojtjes se familjes. Eshte perendesha e madhe qe fekondohet prej Dias qe te lindi bimet, deget e tokes, dhe thirrja e adhuruesit ne Elefsínia Ýe, kúe (lexo: Íe, kíe-qíe) ndaj perendise supreme bashke me imazhin e ketij bashkimi, e vendos tashme jo vetem si bashkeshorte sic eshte ´Hpa (lexo: Íra), por kryesisht dhe ne menyre vecante MITÉRA = NËNË. 
Keshtu, Dhímitra ne te kundert me Íra  qe eshte perendi e mbrojtjes se harmonise familjare  eshte mbrojtese dhe simbol i eugjenizmit familjar, Maternity (nënë-izmit ne qofte se do te quhej). 
Thirrja Ýe, kúe (lexo: Ìe, kíe-qíe) do te thote lage, fekondoe. Fjala `Ye (lexo: Íe) eshte imperative e `Yo (lexo: Ìo) qe do te thote lag, dergoj shi. 
Shikoni formimin Yetós (lexo. Ietós) = shi. Sipas versionit ekzistues vjen nga rrenja indoeuropiane Su- (lexo: Si. Suv-etos dhe folja Su-jo = `Yo (lexo: Ìo). 
Ne arvanitase-shqip kemi ekzakt Su- (lexo: Si) = Shi. Ne fjalorin e shqiperise shkruhet Shi. 

Folja e dyte e thirrjes elefsínase Kúe (lexo: Kíe-Qíe) eshte imperative e Kúo 
(lexo: Kío-Qío) = me barre, me pas, permbledh, jam me barre, mbars dike. 
Ne arvanitase-shqip kemi pereri ekzakt rrenjen Ku- (lexo: Ki-Qi) qe perben edhe foljen qe do te thote me fekondu. Kúe (lexo. Kíe-Qíe) = fekondoe ate, veta e trete. Ne fjalorin shqip shkruhet Qij. 

Prej kesaj ide fillestare te Dhímitras, gjenitores, u krijua pra adhurimi pro-elefsinian dhe festa e Thesmoforíon ku sikurse thame merrnin pjese vetem grate e martuara. Arsyeja pra dhe qellimi; eugjenizmi I grave. 
Eshte me se e dukshme se Pellazget e sterlashte kishin si bosht mbeshtetjeje te tyre natyren, kundrejt se ciles mundoheshin gjithmone te pershtateshin dhe harmonizoheshin, dhe prej se ciles te mesonin dhe te merrnin shembull. 

Llogjika e tyre ishte llogjika e natyres. Ekzistonte pra nje baze e qendrueshme dhe e padiskutueshme prej se ciles fillonin kerkesat e jashteme dhe te brendeshme dhe keshtu qe nuk humbnin ne labirinthe nocionesh absurde. Vepronte pra ky lloj kreu, kjo qendrueshmeri, kjo baze sikurse Ariadnes clue  Vital lead ne kerkimet e pashtershme te mendjes. 

Mijera vjet kane kaluar prej atehere dhe kjo baze mbeti solide dhe e padiskutueshme. Vetem ne qofte se njeriu do te iki nga konturet tokesore dhe pushtoi planete te tjere, vetem atehere do te ndryshoje kjo baze. 

Ky kre pra i llogjikes qe mbeshtetej ne Toke per tu ngjitur ne lartesi, karakterizonte Pellazget (Helenet, Romaket, Iliret dhe Ionet deri ne nje fare grade), ne kundershtim me popujt anatolike ku baza e llogjikes se referimit te tyre gjendej ne ndonje konstrukt  perendie te papercaktuar. Kjo kishte si rezultat mjegullimin e mendimeve te tyre dhe te nocionit te tyre kerkesor. 
Me pak fjale ne kete rast boshti i referimit ne analize perfundimtare ishte llogjika e burrit me te forte ose te urte, qe perendine e priste dhe e qepte sipas permasave te veta. Duke mos pasur pra nje baze referimi te qarte dhe te dukshme te nocioneve dhe perceptimeve te tyre, te besimeve te tyre, arrinin ne krijimin e vazhdueshem te kulteve, feve te reja dhe ne te njejten kohe ne shpelarje truri te vazhdueshem ne popull per ti pranuar si te verteta idete e tyre sepse menyre tjeter pranimi nuk kishte. 
Keshtu, Besimi (me kuptimin e thjeshte Beso!) u be guri baze, esencial i filozofise dhe perceptimit fetar te ketyre popujve, te ndihmuar edhe nga bimet narkotike qe deri edhe sot i perdorin sikurse ne pjeshket. 

Ndoshta do te duhej te theksonim ketu qe ne perceptimin e adhurimit pellazg njeriu eshte element i natyres qe harmonizohet me ligjet e saj. E kunderta, ne kultet e tjera njeriu eshte element qe destinohet te persekutoje natyren dhe te persekutohet nga i padukshmi dhe i panjohuri perendi. Ky nocion mbizoteron deri sot dhe kemi arritur deri ne ate pike qe e kemi anashkaluar Nënën Tokë dhe boten natyrore. Kemi arritur deri ne ate pike saqe jane pjekur tashme kushtet qe njeriu te rimendoj dhe te llogarisi perseri identitetin e tij ne lidhje me ambjetin natyral perpara zhdukjes. Jane pjekur tashme kushtet qe njeriu i sotem te kuptoje me plote kuptimin e fjales madheshtine dhe urtesine e sistem  adhurimit te sterlashte pellazg , te adhuroj perseri me vetedije Nënën Tokë (Dhímitra), Babën Diell (Dias), Erën (Íra), Ujin (Poseidóna), Urtësinë (Athiná), te dashuroje te bukuren dhe te adhuroje Dashurine dhe jo ta degradoje ate. 

Kjo tendence do te mund te thoshim qe shprehet me te ashtuquajturat levizjet ikologjike sot ne Europe. Por te dalin rezultative me sensin e vetkuptimit nga njerezit dhe jo thjesht frikes se shkaterrimit, por dashurise dhe adhurimit te ketyre elementeve prej te cileve varet jeta ne kuptimin teresor te saj, do te duhet te studiojne pikerisht perceptimet e sterlashta pellazge dhe krejet baze te civilizimit heleno-pellazg qe te lirohen nga depozitat idiote shumevjecare qe kane trasheguar profete te ndryshem dhe messies ketu e mijra vjete. 
Njeriu do te kete nevoje per Messie, Shpetues dhe Profete perderisa nuk vendose vet ne mendjen e tij te mendoje lirshem dhe pa imponim, dhe te ndjeke me vemendje boten e brendeshme dhe te jashteme, lidhjen njeri me natyre, lidhjen njeri me njeri. 

Persefóni 


Bimet narkotike ishin te njohura edhe tek adhuruesit e Mistereve Elefsínase, ku shume e mundeshme ishte ti perdornin, me prezencen e efekteve te forta nuhatesore te tyre, per arritjen e qellimt objektiv qe ishte te bindnin pjesmarresit qe nje forme e pavdekshmerise ose nje fat me I mire I pasvdekjes mund te arrihej me nje menyre jetese dhe me pjesmarrjen ne keto mistere. Ky supozim I imi nuk eshte ekzagjerim, I referohemi skenes se prezantuar edhe tek misteret, ku Persefóni I merr ere Narcissus dhe fati I saj eshte te vdes dhe jo te vdes ose te vere ne gjume vdekjen. 
Por Narcissus do te thote pikerisht bime narkotike. Keshtu qe narkotika si element baze imponimi te nje besimi, kulti ishte I njohur ne Greqine e lashte., por ndryshimi nga popujt anatolike eshte jashtezakonisht i madh. Besimi ketu ne menyre plotesisht te vecante perqendrohet dhe qendron element I tere i huaj me botekuptimin Helen. Kjo natyrisht nuk do te thote qe nuk ekzistonte ndjenja e thelle dhe origjinale e kultit, e besimit dhe respekti I thelle ndaj perceptimeve fetare dhe riteve. Bile  bile ky kult dhe ky respekt ishte ne menyre te vecante I madh sepse dinin cfare adhuronin dhe pse adhuronin. 

Sikurse thame Mythi permbledh me nje pelhure te mrekullueshme te verteta dhe reale. Me vone, meqenese civilizimi njohu nje ngritje kaq te rendesishme, mythet beheshin gjithmone e me shume te pakuptueshem, gjithmone e me shume fantazoheshin si paramithe, me rezultat krijimin e reaksioneve pozitive. 
Te adhurosh nje nënë Dhímitra qe humbi nje vajze Persefónin, si fakt apo paramith nuk do te thote ndonje gje dhe as nuk mund te krijoi ose te mbaje adhurimin tend. 
Por ne qofte se ke njohje qe mythi i Dhímitres dhe Persefónit eshte e verteta e madhe reale, e verteta e madhe e jetes mbi Toke, qe prej ringjalljes se Persefónit (lulezimi, karpoforizmi I tokes) varet ekzistenca jote, atehere jo vetem adhuron Dhímitren (nënën  toke), por edhe nuk pranon, reflekton ne qofte se nuk te lene, te ndalojne kete adhurim. 

Dhe packa se ne vitet e pas-romake helenet kishin harruar ne grade te larte rendesine e thelle te mytheve, ekzistonin shume te tjere qe I kuptonin teresisht ato, dhe reaguan ndaj furise kristiane te Bizantit anatolik me rezultat zhdukjen e tyre perfundimtare, genocidin dhe shkaterrimin e tempujve dhe statujave te mrekullueshme. 

Ne vitet klasike, Orfizmi, sekt me tendence mistikopathie, u ngaterrua me Misteret Elefsínase dhe mythet u modifikuam mjaft derisa dhe Persefóni u quajt grua e Dionisit ose Dionisin si element I ringjalljes se natyres etj. Te gjitha keto jane te mevoneshme, ndryshe nga elementet e adhurimit te sterlashte Elefsínas. 

Ate qe duhet te kuptojme me perceptimin e kultit ne Greqine e lashte eshte kjo: 
Njerezit adhuruan cfare llogjikisht meritonte te adhurohej. 
Kjo do te thote qe kishin deren e hapur, mendjen dhe zemren te adhuronin edhe dicka te re, dicka qe nuk perfshinte sistemi fillestar i adhurimit te tyre, por llogjika tashme e lejoi dhe sistemi ekzistues i adhurimit natyrshem e pranoi dhe e futi brenda tij. 
Keshtu p.sh. nuk do te kishin kundershtim te fusnin ne sistemin e tyre te adhurimit nje perendi te dashurise njerezore si Krishti le te themi, ose nje perendi e se permbajtshmes ose nje perendi e paqes etj. Por patjeter keto perendi te reja do te ishin sekondare, do ishin perendi te forces normale shoqerore dhe asgje me teper. 
Qe te ekzistoje dashuria, permbajtja, paqja, do te duhet te ekzistoj ne fillim babi dielli (Dias), nëna toke (Dhímitra) elementet baze te jetes sikurse edhe uji (Poseidóni), era (Ìra) dhe ato elemente qe nga thellesia e tokes specifikojne ringjalljen e natyres dhe japin frytet dhe ushqimin tek njerezit: Persefónin dhe Ádhin ose Plútonin. Menjefjale te pese perendite fillestare te pantheut helenopellazg, pese vellezrit  perendi te pare qe i jati i tyre Krónos nuk mundi si perfundim ti zhdukte. 

Duke iu rikthyer Dhímitres do te thoshim, qe prej epokes ku njeriu nuk mjaftohej nga cfare kishte vet toka, por me kultivimin, bujqesine rrit te kamjen e tij, ky adhurim merr nje karakter te vecante. Tokes (Dhímitra) i shtohet perkujdesi, lutja qe te jape gjithmone e me shume fryt, gjithmone e me shume kamje. 
Nuk eshte pa vend edhe atributi ofensiv thelbesor I Ádhit si Plutoni. Atribut ofensiv qe zbulon tendencen perkujdesor te njerezve ndaj elementeve qe ruan brenda thellesise se saj toka, farat (Persefónin), dhe duhet ti lejoi te vijne, dalin ne siperfaqe (te japin fytet) dhe ne vazhdim disa te kthehen, dua te them qe shumica te qendrojne tek njerezit. Menjefjale Plúton therritet Àdhi, d.m.thene brendesia e tokes qe jep, cliron floren, sepse merr nje fare dhe jep shumfishin, jep shumicen. 

Pleion (lexo: Plíon = shumicen, shumfishin, plurale) eshte relative me foljen Pímplimi (lexo: Pìmplimi = plot, I mbushur) dhe Plítho = mbush. 
Ne arvanitase Pliót  Plot = mbushur teresisht, dhe Mpliój (mp = B)  Bloj = mbush plote, grum+bloj. Ekziston gjithashtu edhe folja Mplúanj  Bluanj = Bluaj. 

Me se e perdorshme tek Arvanitasit e Greqise eshte folja Mplionj  Bljonj = mbush, plotesisht, nuk e gjej ne fjaloret e Kristoforidhit dhe Gjinit, por ekziston ne to folja 
Bliroj = perplot. 

Ne Mitologjia greke e J. Richepin dhe vecanerisht ne kapitujt qe flasin per Dhímitren dhe Persefónin, referohet shpesh tek Foucart ku mbeshtet qe adhurimi I Dhímitres dhe Misteret Elefsínase kane ardhur ne Greqi nga Egjypti, dhe se Dhímitren e ndeshim ne Egjypt me emrin Ísidos  Ìsidhos. Por keto sigurisht I thote Herodoti, qe sikurse thame nuk mundte te kuptonte se kush ishin keta Pellazg qe edhe ne Egjypt dhane  sikurse edhe tek helenet  perendi dhe adhurime (Herodotis, B , 50 ) . 

Nuk do ti rekthehem ketyre lloj perplasjesh, mjaftohem vetem te them qe : Nje kult I paster llogjik, vetem prej nje populli te paster filo  llogjik mund ta kete prejardhjen dhe jo nga nje popull qe guri baze i mendimit te tij eshte Besimi jollogjik, absurd. 
E dyta: Adhurimi I Dhímitres eshte plotesisht pjese perberese e llogjikes se kultit pellazg ndersa ne Egjypt p.sh. Toka quhet Zeb dhe eshte  I gjinise mashkullore. 
Perendine-toke egjyptianet e imagjinonin si burre I shtrire I pafundshem ku prej shtreses mbuluese te tij, lekures mbinte e gjithe flora sikurse qimet. 
E treta: E gjithe mythologjia e Ìsidas  Ìsidhas verteton padiskutim ate qe e kemi rithene tashme, menjefjale Pellazget iu mesuan perendite dhe adhurimet Egjyptianeve dhe popujve te tjere anatolike por keto mesime u mbyten ne besimet e kunderta, bindjet dhe tradicionalitetet e ketyre popujve ne pike te tille qe vetem shume pak njohje siperfaqesore dhe shume rralle thelbi mbeti. 
Keshtu qe duke dale jashte asaj qe Toka tek mythologjia egjyptiane eshte burre, Ìsis eshte bashkeshortja e tij dhe nena e perndise diellore Òru. Tjeter gje qe Ísa nga disa greke u bashkangjit me Dhímitren, nga te tjere me Afroditen, nga te tjere me Íra dhe nga te tjere me Henen! Pse? Sepse I kishte te ngaterruara, pak nga te gjitha keto elemente, absolutisht pa asnje rradhe llogjike dhe shpjegim. 

Por le te shohim cilat ishin te dhenat e perbashketa te Ísidas me Dhímitren sikuse na thote Plutárku qe mori pjese ne misteret e saj. 
Eshte vajza e Zeb = Toke. Instruktoi perpunimin e drithit (ndersa Dhímitra kultivimin). Krijoi lidhjen martesore dhe sikurse Dhímitra eshte mbrojtese e jetes familjare. Ketu bile ngjan me teper me Ìra por Íra eshte mbrojtese e jetes BASHKESHORTORE, ndersa Dhímitra e Familjares, tamam ne analogji te plote gjendet kjo ide sociale me realitetin natyror sikurse me siper analizuam. 

Por ngjashmeria eshte tashme lidhja e Ìsidas me Persefónin, perderisa edhe ajo sillet si Mbreteresha e te Vdekurve dhe si perfundim ngjashmeria dhe ndryshimi thelbesor ne temen e saj te gjendjes njerezore te pasvdekjes; Ísis eshte ajo qe mori copat e bashkeshortit te masakruar dhe te vellait te saj Òsiri  pa te Faloú qe e hengri nje peshk, Oksíringkhos  dhe i rregulloi, balsamosi trupin dhe ne kete menyre e ebri te pavdekshem Òsiri. 

Ne vazhdim Egjyptianet ose pesimizmi i ekzagjeruar i Faraoneve dhe sikofandia analoge e predikuesve fetar, deri ne pike te tille do ta keqshpjegojne adhurimin pellazg Dhímitrian, ku do te erresohen nga gjuetia manjake e jetes se pasvdekjes dhe metempsikozes, rilindjes. 

Balsamosen Faraonet e vdekur me bindjen se dikur do te ringjallen dhe do te ri-mbreterojne. Keto ide ishin krejtesisht te huaja per helenet te cilet besonin qe jeta tek Ádhi eshte me e keqe se jeta e skllavit me te stermunduar ( Homeri Odisea, XI, 489-490, ku hija e Akilit thote Odises qe do te preferonte me mire jeten e nje sherbetori mbi Toke sesa jeten e mbretit ne boten e poshteme) , por qe ne nje jete te tille boshe te drejtet gjenden ne fat me te mire dhe jo te drejtet dhe te keqinjte mundohen vazhdimesisht. 
Menjfjale ne asnje menyre kulti pellazg nuk parashikon ringjallje dhe rikthim ne jete, edhe ne se pranon qe jeta vazhdon pas vdekjes nepermjet pasardhesve dhe ne forma te ndryshme, ku ne asnje menyre nuk mund te imitojne ose te arrijne kete jete nen Diell (Dias) (Le te marrim parasysh edhe ate qe prezantohet nga Argonaftiká, kete veper te sterlashte, dy here bile  44 deri 46 dhe 103 - , qe menjefjale Orféas vizitoi Egjyptin dhe prezantoi atje mendimet e tij teologjike, gje qe sigurisht duhet te shpjegohet si vertetim poetik i faktit te heleno-pellazgeve banues ne Egjypt qe fillojne qe nga vitet paramemoriale pellazge dhe arrijne tek arvanitasit modern te Mohamet Ali nga Kavalla, qe formuan Egjyptin e ri) . 




Natyrisht helenet shpirterisht te shqetesuar dhe ne menyre te vecante filozofet nuk ngelen te paprekur nga elozhet, nga fryriet, lavdite rreth metempsikozez  rilindjes dhe mistereve ndjellese, dhe shume prej tyre dhe ne menyre te vecante Pitagora, i perqafuan me xhelozi te madhe. Pra asnje nuk mund te specifikoi me saktesi fazat e zhvillimit te Mistereve Elefsínase dhe te perkufizoi me saktesi cfare dhane keto mistere tek popujt e tjere dhe cfare huazuan nepermjet filozofeve pjesemarres qe kishin vizituar Lindjen. 

Papritur, nderkohe qe te gjitha ishin mistike dhe tabu ne te fshehtat Elefsínase, mesojme nje urdher trinal te predikuesve: Vlerso prinderit e tu, ofroi perendive frytet e para te prodhimtarise dhe mos mundo kafshet. Sa i mevonshem duhet te jete ky urdher i trete tek nje popull qe kurre, as qe mund te imagjinonte nje mbivleresim te tille  ngritje ne piedestal perendish  te kafsheve, ose tu rezervonin nje fat si ai qe ruanin egjyptianet dhe Indianet e sotshem? 

Nuk do te ishte aspak jashte reales ne qofte se do te thoshim qe vecanerisht filozofet helene ishin ata qe ndryshuan nocionin fillestar te Mistereve Elefsínase. Shume prej tyre u bene hierophant (shpjegues) dhe hierophant-et vetem merrnin pjese ne tashme mesimdhenien e fshehte te ketij adhurimi. 
Bile nje shkrimtar klerik i shekullit te 5-te pas Krishtit, Theodhóritos, aludon qe vec turmes qe ndjek thjesht aktivitetin dhe adhuruesve qe ekzekutojne orgjite (ritet), vetem hierophant-i njeh nocionin e thelle te mistereve, i cili gjendej ne libra te vecante me permbajtje kulto-filozofike. Theodhóritos pretendon (shih referencen Decharme, faqja 384 ) qe ka njohuri mbi te tille libra, te cilat permblidhnin shpjegimin natyral te te gjithe mythologjise. 
Per fat te keq asgje nga ato nuk shpetoi. Kristianet e Lindjes me Bizantet dhe kryesisht Theodhósion, te cilet kembengules te monotono-Bizantit vazhdojne te na e imponojne si Mega (Bizantin), I mbyllen te shenjtat Elefsínase me 381-in , dhe gjithashtu kristianet e Europes veriore me Allárion, pas 15 vjetesh kaluan ne teh te thikes cdo kundershtues ndaj fese se dashurise etj. etj. helen ose adhurues te Elefsínases. 

Packa se nuk kemi nga Theodhórito njohjen e shpjegimit natyral te mythologjise, 
nuk eshte e veshtire te arrijme ne perfundime te drejta persa i perket shpjegimit te mythologjise greke, mjafton te vendosim ne fillim llogjiken dhe te shpjegojme emrat e perendive dhe te adhurimeve, gje qe mendoj se ia arrijme me ndihmen e gjuhes arvanito  pellazge. 

Vendosja e tempullit te pare te Nënës  Tokë ne Elefsine (qytet ne Greqi) nuk eshte pa lidhje me emrin e qytetit dhe natyrisht nuk mundemi te dime ne se per shkak te emrit te qytetit u be qytet i adhurimit Dhimitriak ose e kunderta. 

Emri Eleusís (lexo: Elefsís), Eleuthería (lexo: Elefthería = liri ) dhe emri i perendise mamí Eileithuias (lexo: Ilithiías) kane rrenje te njejte dhe jane relative me lindjen, te lindurit (shih Eléftheros ne fjalorin Stamataku. Elútheros  ne Krete) . 

Ne arvanitase eshte Liéj  Lej = lind. Ljéhem  Lehem = lindem, 
por Eljéitura  E lejtura = e lindura, ajo qe tashme eshte lindur dhe nga kjo ka ardhur sipas mendimit tim fjala ELEYTHEPIA ne greqisht (lexo: elefthería = liri ) qe do te thote e lindura, ajo qe erdhi ne bote, duke e liruar ate qe ishte Mé bar = me barr, me peshe nga barra, duke liruar ne te njejten kohe dhe te porsalindurin nga burgu gastrik dhe erresira qe ndodhej, dhe duke i dhene atij liri dhe drite. 
Bar = peshe dhe ne greqishte kemi Báros (ne greqishte lexohet Város) , 
bar > bar-os > Bar-os. 

Ne greqishten e lashte kemi fjalet loxeía (lexo: lohía), lexó (lexo: lehó) = krevat bashkeshortor ose edhe vdekje bile, por dhe bashkeshort. 
Ethymologjikisht gjuhetaret (shih Stamataku Léhos ) I nxjerrin keto fjale nga e supozuara rrenja indo-europiane Legh- qe do te thote fle, fle gjume. 

Por fonetika passive e lej = lind eshte lehem, ljehem = me u lind ne arvanitase dhe mendoj se prej ketej e ka prejardhjen fjala Lexó (lexo: Lehó), loxeía (lexo: Lohía), Lexóna (lexo: Lehóna), etj. 

Foljet arvanitase Flas, Fljas dhe Fle, Flje ndoshta japin pergjigje foljes Légo ne greqisht ( = flas) qe ka rendesine e me fjete, ose ve dike te fleje, ta rregulloje, ta llogarit, dhe ta drejtoj. 

Ne vazhdim ndoshta do te duhet te thoshim qe edhe fjala Lej = lind, 
Lehem  Ljehem = me u linde e kane prejardhjen nga fjala Lje  Le  I Lehte. 
Le te kujtojme ketu qe Mé Bar = me peshe, gruaja qe mban brenda saj nje barre, peshe, femijen. 

Por edhe kjo fjale e ka prejardhjen nga folja Ljë  Lë qe do te thote me e lënë dicka, 
me u liru, relative e foljes Homeriane Lúo (lexo: Lío) = lë, liroj. 
Lehem = lindem = lirohem. 

------ 
nb: ky punim nuk është i imi, por për lexuesit e forumit të gjuhës shqipe të forumishqiptar.com u kujdesa ta gjej. Teza, se Zotërat grekë ishin pellazgo-ilirë ashtu siç ishin shumë perandorë të Romës me origjinë Ilire të cilët këtë perandori e shtrinë deri thellë në Afrikë, sa vjen e përforcohet.

----------


## ChuChu

* Gjuha arvanitase, gjuha e perendive* 

Gjuha e Perëndive
Autori: Aristidh Kola
Shqipëroi: Spiro Xhai
Numri i faqeve: 326
Çmimi: 800 lekë
Shtëpia Botuese Plejad
ISBN 99927-924-7-7

_ Të dymbëdhjetë perënditë e Olimpit dhe kultet shumë të lashta pellazgjikë, përbëjnë jo vetëm sistemin më të bukur të adhurimit, por edhe të vetmin që mbështetet në logjikën e pastër, në kundërshtim me fetë e njohura tek ne që mbështeten tek besimi_ 

"Arvanitasit janë sot përfaqësuesit më të pastër të racës së madhe pellazgjike", kjo është pikëpamja që autori Aristidh Kola pasqyron në libër. "Paraardhës të përbashkët të grekërve, ilirëve dhe arvanitasve të sotëm janë pellazgët; këta të fundit e ruajnë trungun themelor të gjuhës pellazge dhe parimet e tyre bazë qytetëruese", thekson autori, i cili ka dëshiruar gjithnjë që radhët e këtij botmi të lexohen edhe në shqip. Ky studim, që sipas autorit "tenton të provojë identifikimin e gjuhës pellazgjike me atë arvanitase", përbën një faktor të rëndësishëm ndalimi për teoritë e pabazuara, si i quan ai, "të identifikimit të pellazgëve, paraardhës të grekëve me popujt e lindjes". Dhe për të provuar tezën e tij, autori nuk mjaftohet vetëm me krahasimin e elementeve gjuhësore, por duke vënë në fushën e kërkimit të gjithë elementët krahasues që ekzistojnë. Megjithëse si objekt studimi është një fjalor, që kufizohet në emrat e perëndive dhe ceremonive fetare, paralelisht, në libër preken edhe elemente të tjera krahasuese, si: pikëpamjet fetare, paragjykimet dhe supersticionet, karakteri shoqëroro-individual i dy popujve (pellazgët dhe arvanitasit) dhe elemente të tjera. 

Nuk është vetëm gjuha e perëndive
Botuesi Ndriçim Kulla thotë: Intelektuali arvanitas, prej Italisë së Poshtme, Dhimitrios Kamardas ishte i pari që i entuziazmuar nga afrimi i fjalëve avanitase me ato homerike dhe parahomerike tha se Gjuha arvanitase është gjuha e perëndive, është pikërisht ajo gjuhë që përmend Homeri, dhe si të tillë ai nënkuptonte gjuhën shumë të vjetër pellazgjike, gjuhën e atyre njerëzve që u dhanë emra perëndive dhe mënyrave të adhurimit. Ky konstatim i Kamardës i dha titullin këtij libri. 
 Nuk është vetëm gjuha e perëndive të Homerit, siç tha Dhimitër Kamarda, por edhe gjuha e heronjve të Greqisë. Do tju thosha se ajo nuk është vetëm gjuha e heronjve të 1821, por edhe e atyre heronjve mitikë që jetuan në periudhën para-Homerike, d.m.th. në një periudhë kur gjuha jonë nuk ishte shtjelluar në veçantinë e njohur gjuhësore të Homerit dhe ruante fazat fillestare karakteristike të saj, ashtu siç ato ekzistojnë në gjuhën shqipe. Por shumë të dhëna dëshmojnë se kjo gjuhë ishte dhe gjuha e Aleksandrit të Madh dhe e strategëve të tij .

@SPEKTRI

----------


## Univers

Pershendetje te gjitheve!

Thjesht per te korigjuar nje keq-informim:

"Gjuha e Perendive" - si perkthim i mesiperm, i nxjerre prej arkivave te Forumishqiptar.com nga AsgjeSikurDielli  nuk i perket Spiro Xhait. 
Perkthimi i mesiperm eshte shkruar gati mbi dy vjete me pare 
dhe eshte publikuar per here te pare ne Forumishqiptar.com

Gjithe te mirat te gjitheve!

----------


## Ryder

Sa i pranuar esht ky autor nga opinioni i pergjithshem? 
Pyes sepse kam lexuar shum pretendime greke e serbe per mungesen e provave dhe kredibilitetit lidhur me origjinen e shqiptareve.

Ne "Mitet Greke" te Robert Graves (liber qe shpjegon komplet mitologjine me gjuhen greke), flitet per Centauret si fise totemike, pjese e nje race neolitike para-helene, dhe per gjurme te gjuhes se tyre antike qe mund te gjenden ne Shqiperine e sotshme.
U habita sepse s'kisha pare lidhje kaq te hershme (1955) qe i ben nje studiues i celebruar i helenizmit shqiptareve me para-iliret dhe para-helenet, megjithese nuk permendet lidhja me pellazget...

----------


## bledarmuco

nuk ka rendesi se sa i pranuar eshte ky autor [Aristidh Kola] nga qarqe shoviniste greke apo serbe,rendesi ka  politika asimiluse e ketyre qarqeve gjate gjithe kohes per te bere ghithcka shqiptare te tyren,kete e shohim edhe tani si me rasti e sportistave shqipetare qe perfaqesojne greqine ashtu edhe me Skenderbeun,te cilin greket e bejne grek dhe serbet serb.

----------


## Hyllien

Rendesi ka qe te filloj perseri ai bum qe ekzistonte ne kohen e Enverit, me mijera studime. Vetem per ket fakt duhet me i ul kapelen ati, qe financoi zbulimin e origjinave tona, coi akademine ne kosove etj etj. Seminaret organizoheshin qysh 10 vjet para ne ate kohe, ishim qendra e albanologjise, dhe kshu duhet te kthehemi perseri. Eshte ne doren tone te gjejme te kaluaren dhe jo ne doren e te huajve qe sna duan.

----------


## pagan

ja nje liber i ri, i botuar ne france dhe qe sipas te thenave ka shkatuar nje "chock" ne rrethet e specializuara. autori tij e shikon çeshtjen akoma me larg se Aristidh Kolias. ne fund te librit jepet nje fjalor prej dhjetra fjalesh te perbashketa me gjuhen Baske.

ja dhe teksi ne kapak te mbrapen te tij :

Grâce à sa langue, issue du pélasgique ancien, et aux découvertes archeologiques (seconde moitié du XXe s) L'Albanie nous livre, ici, sa face cachée. en effet, cas unique en Europe, un seul et même peuple vit dans ses terres ancestrales depuis au mois le Néolithique : la continuité archéologique, anthropologique, culturelle et ethnolinguistique y est remarquable.

Ce pays a été maintes fois harcelé, envahi et morcelé mais son peuple n'a jamais été soumis : grâce à sa pugnacité, son courage légendaire et ses montaignes inexpugnables il a pu conserver, pratiquement intactes, sa langue et ses traditions millenaires.

L'on retrouve la trace des pélasges (ancêtres des Albanais) du pays basque au Caucase en passant par l'Auvergne, les Alpes, l'Europe centrale, les Balkans, l'Egée, l'Asie Mineure, l'Armenie... voire en Asie. Mathieu AREF découvre de trublantes corrélations et analogies entre les noms de la Mythologie, dite grecque, de nombreux toponymes et la langue albanaise.

En outre les Pelasgo-Etrusques sont à l'origine des deux plus célèbres civilisations occidentales : grecque (via les Pelasgues) et romaine (via les Etrusques).

Mais les seuls vrais monuments que ces Pelasgues nous ont légués sont leur culture (mythologie, fondation d'Athenes avec le pélargicon, constuctions dites cyclopéennes, fortifications dont celles de Mycènes, Tirynthe, Argos ou Pylos, introduction de la métallurgie en Europe, etc) et surtout leur langue (l'albanais en est en véritable fossile vivant) perpétuée en Europe et Asie Mineure par leurs congénères Etrusques, Troyens, Ligures, Lydiens, Philistins, Phrygiens, Thraces, Illyriens, Liburnes, Vénètes ou Messapiens.....

L'on peut dire, à l'heure où l'Europe est en train de s'unifier, que le peuple albanais peut se targuer d'être ethniquement, culturellement et historiquement européen.

Français, issu de parents albanais, Mathieu AREF est né en Egypte où il términa ses études supérieures (Lettres et Architecture). Pendant plus de trente ans il s'est penché sur la langue pélasgo-albanaise. Les études et recherches consernant cette langue confèrent à cet ouvrage de référence un caractère exceptionnel.

----------


## Hyllien

Perkthimi:

Ne saje te gjuhes se saj, rrjedhoje e pellasgjishtes se vjeter dhe te zbulimeve 
arkeologjike (gjysma e dyte e shekullit te XX), Shqiperia ne tregon ketu, faqen 
e saj te fshehur. Ne fakt, nje rast i vetem ne Europe, nje popull i vetem dhe i 
njejte, jeton ne tokat e tij stergjyshore te pakten qe prej kohes se Neolitikut: 
vazhdueshmeria arkeologjike, antropologjike, kulturore dhe etnolingustike eshte 
shume e shquar.
Ky vend eshte mbajtur i kercenuar, pushtuar, shternguar, por populli i tij kurre 
nuk eshte neneshtruar: ne saje te vendosmerise se tij, te kurajos se tij 
legjendare dhe te maleve te pashkeleshme, ai ka mundur te konservoje, 
praktikisht te pacenueshme, gjuhen dhe traditat e tij mijevjecare.
Gjinden gjurme te pelasgeve (paraardhesve te Shqipetareve), te vendit te baskeve 
ne Kaukas duke kaluar nga Overnja(bie ne Francen qendrore) , neper Alpe, ne 
Europen Qendrore, ne Balkan, ne Egje, ne Azine e Vogel. Mathieu Aref zbulon 
korelacionet (lidhjet) turbulluese dhe analogjite ndermjet emrave te 
Mitologjise, qe thuhen greke dhe te shume toponimeve te gjuhes shqipe.
Pervec kesaj, Pelasgo-Etrusket jane origjina e dy prej civilizimeve me te 
fameshme perendimore: grek (nepermjet Pelasgeve) dhe romak(nepermjet etruskeve).
Por, monumentet e vetme te verteta qe na lidhin me kulturen e Pelasgeve dhe 
kulturen e tyre (mitologjia, themelimi i Athines me Pelargjikonin, ndertimet qe 
quhen ciklopike, fortifikimet, prej te cilave ato te Micenes, Tirintit, Argos 
ose Pylos, futja e metalurgjise ne Europe, etj) dhe mbi te gjitha gjuha e tyre 
(shqipja eshte ne te vertete nje fosil i gjalle), e perhapur  ne Europe dhe ne 
Azine e Vogel nepermjet fiseve te tyre Etruske, Trojane, Ligure, Lidiane, 
Philistine, Phirgiene, Thrakeze, Ilirie, Liburne, Venete ose Messapiense.....
Mund te thuhet, ne momentin qe Europa eshte ne udhe e siper te unifikohet, qe 
populli shqiptar mund te vuloset apo shenjohet qe eshte etnikisht, kulturalisht 
dhe historikisht europian.
Frances, i dale nga prinder shqiptare, Mathieu Aref ka lindur ne Egjypt, ku ai 
mbaroi studimet e larta (letersi dhe Arkitekture). Gjate me shume se 30 vjetesh 
ai eshte marre duke u zhytur ne gjuhen pellasgo-ilirie. Studimet dhe kerkimet  
qe kane te bejne me kete gjuhe, i japin kesaj vepre nje reference me karakter te 
jashtezakoneshem.

----------


## Hyllien

Dje pata fatin te takoj nje Shqiptar qe e paska takuar Mathieu Aref ne Konferencen e Rambujese. Nuk e disha qe ky person kishte marre pjese ne ket konference. Gjithashtu fola goxha rreth tij, dhe morra vesh qe paska rreth 30 vjet qe studion vetem per ket pune, dhe ka bere shpjegime te kalibri shume te larte, duke shpjeguar gati te gjithe perendite e olimpit me gjuhen shqipe.

----------


## liliella

kush ishte ky robi?

----------


## pagan

per ta "njohur" AREF me nga afer, kerkoni tek google n'emer t'tij, dhe do te gjeni sitin e tij, si dhe nje pjese se biografise.

----------


## darkman

SHQIPËRIA - ATDHEU I ELEFANTËVE
/Mbi profanizmin shkencor/

S'besoj se ka gjë më të trishtueshme sesa atëherë kur në vend të ëndrrës realitet bëhet jermia. Dhe mësymja e shtjellave të saj ka si zanafillë dyndjen e asaj stihie të errët e të paarsye që çlirohet nga bodrumet e një vetëdijeje molepsëse, së pari duke pushtuar sferën e personales e mandej rrezatohet në marrëzinë kolektive të sociumit. Jermia duke mos pasur arsye është e kundërta diametrale e dijes. Ajo si të thuash, është vetë shkak, vetë pasojë, gjithnjë e vetëmjaftueshme për t'u ndjerë e sigurt në verbërinë e vet, - është sendi në vetvete, monadë e mbyllur hermetikisht, absurd ku thyen kokën çdo arsyetim i shëndoshë. E megjithatë, jermia është fakt dhe si e tillë - e pakapëcyeshme. Duke qenë se ndodhet, për vetë natyrën e saj, jashtë sferave të dijes dhe arsyes së shëndoshë, jermia shtrohet megjithatë si çështje e madje, si çështje që kërkon gjithsesi njëfarë zgjidhjeje, përderisa është pjesë e pandarë e përjetimit tonë të përditshëm. Jermia nuk pranon kontenstim: ajo të imponohet ta pranosh si teoremë pa vërtetim, ose, sikundërse bëjnë shumica e njerëzve të esëllt, - ta injorosh, të tallesh me të. Por përderisa thamë se jermia është molepsëse, domosdo do të pranojmë se njeriu normal nuk i shmanget përjetueshmërisë së saj, aq më tepër kur efekti i saj negativ bëhet kanosje serioze me pasoja shoqërore. Askush, besoj, nuk dëshiron t'i dalë vetja duarsh. Andaj, nisur nga shqetësimi i madh i jermisë gjithnjë në rritje, është mirë të flasim hapur për sindromën e saj shqiptare gjithëpërfshirëse. Por sot propozoj të ndalemi e të meditojmë mbi njërën nga sindromat e shumta të jermisë sonë, - sindromën e jermisë që pretendon për status shkencor.
Rrënjët e këtij jermi janë të vjetra. Unë nuk do të merrem me katalogjizimin dhe klasifikimin tipologjik të tyre, pasi kërkohet punë e durimtari e rreptë, çka nuk bën pjesë në cilësitë me të cilat mund të krenohej autori i këtij shkrimi. Prandaj, më e mira është të flasim për raste të veçanta të bashkëkohësisë e të gjithë së bashku të nënkuptojmë të tërën. Ja për shembull, fjala vjen, një rast i freskët, si ai i gazetës "Shekulli" dt. 08.11.2002, në rubrikën "Posta". Letërshkruesi nga Italia (!) jep sihariqin se gjoja në majë të malit Olymp është gjetur një mbishkrim në shkëmb, shprehja e transliteruar e të cilit nuk thoshte gjë në greqishten e vjetër dhe në asnjërën prej gjuhëve të vjetra, dhe se të vetmin kuptim kjo shprehje na e paskësh në shqip. Siç na e kumton letërdërguesi, gjithë dalldi e rravgime zemre për krenarinë e të parëve, kjo frazë u lexuakësh: "Ape derën!". Mandej letërdërguesi vazhdon të mahnitet me fjalët shqipe që janë ngjitur gjer në fronin e zotave, Zeusit vetë (Zeusi fliste shqip!), e po kështu, jehona e mahnisë nuk po i lëshonte as disa poetë në moshë të thinjur, teksa diskutonin gjithë pathos patriotik në ambientet e "Shtëpisë së Librit dhe Komunikimit". Nuk desha t'ua prish harenë e asaj krenarie fiktive dhe dola, duke ndërmendur një bisedë të disa viteve më parë me etnografin dhe antropologun e ditur e urtak, Mark Tirtja. Asokohe kisha marrë një temë për mitologjinë shqiptare dhe m'u desh patjetër të kosultohesha me të. Kisha në dorë një libër mbi mitologjinë ilire shkruar nga një poet dhe po e pyesja se sa të besueshme ishin të dhënat. Buzëqeshi dhe, duke iu shmangur përgjigjes së drejtpërdrejtë, më tha: "Punë e çuditshmë me këta poetët... Ne kemi një jetë të tërë që rrekemi të vërtetojmë prejardhjen e shqiptarëve nga ilirët dhe nuk gjejmë dot prova bindëse, gjuhësore, për shembull, a ndonjë gjë të tillë... pra jemi ende në nivelin e hipotezave, e hipotezat janë për t'i bërë vetes qejfin, por gjithsesi, nuk përfillen për shkencë... Ndërsa poetët, atë që nuk vërtetojmë ne për dhjetëravjeçarë të tërë, ulen dhe e shkruajnë të mirëqenë brenda një dite". Unë do ta quaj cektësi mistrece e jo naive, atë gatishmëri grabitqare në zgrip, me të cilën e presin shqiptarët çdo pallavër, dhe mistrece e quaj se, përkundër ngrefosjes profane, jermi të çfarëdolloji gëlltiten dhe përcillen të mirëqena tejpërtej opinionit, pa vërtetim, pa dyshimin as më të vogël, duke përhapur gjithkund një ndjeshmëri derdimene. Në jo pak raste kjo na ka bërë qesharakë, kur kjo krenari tyryfyle, ky fiktivitet dhe pathos marrëzie del në selamet jashtë kufijve amëtarë, në botën shkencore europiane, procedurat e së cilës edhe vetë dyshimin dhe pandehmën e ndajnë në disa momente principiale nëndyshimesh dhe nënpandehmash. Nëse të tilla gjërave bëhet zakon t'u japim zgjidhje të tilla, atëherë do të vijë një ditë, kur kokëngjeshur e krenarë të dëshmojmë para gjithë botës se Shqipëria është sidomos Atdheu i Elefantëve.
Ka kaluar mëse një muaj nga dita kur fraza e Olympit e transliteruar në shqip "Ape derën" ka kryer itinerarin e gënjeshtarit proverbial të asaj anekdotës, kur njëri gënjeu në fillim të pazarit dhe kur e dëgjoi gënjeshtrën e vet në të dalë të pazarit - e besoi. Nuk e dija që fraza e gjetur "në fronin e perëndive" do të shumohej kaq shpejt dhe do të "apte" dyert e budallallëkut shqiptar. Dam, thashë me vete, se sikur t'u kisha thënë atë mbrëmje dy poetëve të moshuar që antikiteti i fjalës "derë" nuk është dhe aq antik, e sidomos, nuk është shqiptar, se këtë fjalë e kemi peshqesh nga sllavishtja dver (rusisht: dvjer), atëherë mbase dyert e marrëzisë nuk do të ishin hapur kanatash dhe se Zeusi në këtë rast, së paku, nuk ka folur shqip, sikundërse nuk ka folur as sllavisht.
Në mos vetvetiu, po e shtroj thjesht naivisht pyetjen: pse kjo dyndje e madhe librash që kërkojnë në mënyrë aq profane të vërtetojnë tabanin dhe themelet e botës medoemos përmjet shqipes? Dhe akoma më keq, pse merren me këtë punë idiotët shqeto dhe pse ngjit me kaq saktësi idiotizmi i tyre? Rëndom autorët që marrin përsipër misione të tilla, vijnë nga fusha komplet incognito, veterinerë a mjekë, njerëz që nuk kanë kaluar të paktën fakultet a institut gjuhësie. Efekti që japin këto libra (gjithkush besoj i ka parë), është më shumë se negativ, diskreditues, sikundërse po kaq të pagëlltitshme vijnë përpjekjet e autorëve që nënshkruajnë me tituj të lartë shkencorë monologjet e tyre në jermi. Në rastin e fundit, profanizmi akademik bëhet edhe më i neveritshëm, edhe më beterr, pasi monologjet e tyre në gjendje kome janë të pajisur mirë edhe me shenja diakritike. Atëherë, një Zot e di se në ç'asosacione bredh mendja e parehatshme e kakademikut: përroska e ligjërimit të pavetëdijshëm nxjerr xhevahire që të shkulesh gazit apo të tilla turpëri sa të vjen ta strukësh kokën ngutazi diku si struci. Marrim, për shembull, artikullin e gjatë të studiuesit Nezir Myrta me titull "Etimologjia e emrit - Makedonia", revista "Vlera", nr. 66-67, 2002, Tetovë. Autori, pasi bën një sërë zbulimesh "etimologjike" me anë përsiatjesh të tipit Kirill & Medod (shpikësit e alfabetit cirilik), del në përfundimin se gjoja emrat e dy vëllezërve janë shqip. Dhe ja se si e shpjegon shkencëtari ynë: emri i parë, Kirill-i, është dypjesësh, ku pjesa e parë do të thotë Kir-i (cir-i, çir-i, qiri), pra qiri - dhe pjesa e dytë - ill-i (ylli); demek kemi të bëjmë me qiri-yllin, qiririn që lëshon dritën si yll: Kirill! Po me këtë procedurë shkencëtari shpjegon emrin tjetër dypjesësh, Metod-it, ku pjesa e parë është përemri pavetor më (mua më), ndërsa pjesa e dytë - Thot, çka do të thotë: Mua më thot, ngase siç na siguron shkencëtari, sllavishtja nuk e shqipton dot bashkëtingëlloren dh, andaj ka mbetur trajta Metod. Mandej shkencëtari lëshohet në origjinën historiko-mitologjike (përanash filozofisë së emrit) dhe e lidh atë me emrin e perëndisë egjiptiane Toti/Thoti (ama nuk na e thotë në e përdornin egjiptianët e vjetër fonemën dh), që gjithashtu ka qenë shqiptaro-iliro-pellazg. Inkursionin më të rëndësishëm autori e ndërmerr me shpjegimin etimologjik të toponimit Makedonia. Pasi na ka sqaruar më parë për pamundësinë e sllavëve në artikulimin e fonemës dh, shkencëtari i turret fjalës me hanxharë për ta prerë në copa e për ta ngjitur siç di vetë, se nuk i thonë kot demonstrim metode (më thotë de!?). Dhe punët i shkojnë mbroth. E kështu, pjesa e parë - MA (mua më = ma), pjesa e dytë - KE (mua ma ke), pjesa e tretë - DO/DHO (mua ma ke dho) ndërsa mbaresa I - është trajtë e shquar, ose mbaresë substancivi. Pra, MAKEDONIA do të thotë: mua ma ke dhonë ti. Shih ku i ka shkue mendja burrit të botës!
Dhe i vë kapak floriri shkencëtari ynë me shpjegimin e emrit të filozofit të lashtë grek, Aristoteli. Ai shkruan se Aleksandrin e Madh e çuan të mësojë tek AristoTeli. Dhe shkencëtari i jep goditje asgjësuese edhe këtij misteri të fundit kur shpjegon, duke e copëtuar fjalën me hanxhar, si të ishte ndonjë copë mishi në kasphanë. Aristo - thotë shkencëtari - do të thotë zotëri (veçse heziton të na thotë ase të na shpjegojë nëse kjo fjalë vjen nga shqipja: këtu shkencëtari është fjalëkursyer). Dhe meqenëse Aristo do të thotë zotëri, gjysma e dytë e fjalës, do të thotë Tel, që në të folurën shqiptare është idiomë e njeriut të mençur, pra: i mençur - tel; ZotëriTeli/ zotëria mendjetel.
Pas zbavitjes nga kjo piramidë mendjeleshtësie, të pushton trishtimi kur mendon se këto dokrra merren seriozisht dhe ia serviren si argumente palës nacionale maqedonase. Një perceptim të tillë metafiziko-infantil e kam ndeshur më parë kur im nip tetëvjeçar këmbëngulte në mendimin e tij se marka e makinës "Opel", do të thoshte "O si pelë, në vend të pelës" dhe se susta e magnetofoni ku shkruhet eighet, në fakt do të thotë "e çet/ e qet, e nxjerr". Veçse në rastin e shkencëtarit-etimolog fëmija ishte tetëdhjetëvjeçar.
Rasti më sprasëm ndodhi me përgjigjen çapraze që një tjetër fëmijë tetëdhjetëvjeçar i dërgoi shtojcës sonë "FjalA", si reagim ndaj një shkrimi të A. Qazimit, për simbolet e flamurit të Rugovës. Shkrimi i tij i gjatë, përpos replikës, përmbante hulumtime të hollësishmë heraldike me rrënjë në erë, mbi yllin e Davidit. Autori shtron me imtësi (pa asnjë referim) se si njëri nga djemtë e Davidit paska migruar në Kosovë dhe ka themeluar Dardhaninë, vendin e dardhave, e se si mandej gjithë popullsia e këtij Davidi që thirrej Davut ose Daut, paska përcjellë ç'prej moti simbolin hebre. Për vërtetim, autori rrëfen për strehimin që iu bënë shqiptarët hebrejve në kohën e përndjekjes naziste, gjë që qeveria izraelite nuk e harroi dhe i strehoi kosovarët në kohën e luftës së Kosovës 1999. Por gjithçka, këmbëngul ky autor, fillon me bijtë e Davidit, Davutit ose Dautit. Zaten, dihet, ka dhe asi njerëzish që e nisin dhe e mbarojnë jetën pa ardhur njëherë në vete.
Ndaj po ecëm, them, me logjikën shkencore të Davidit, Davutit ase Dautit, - kjo është mënyra më e sigurt me ia hy rrugës së m...! 

_____________________________

Shpresoj qe gjithe ky shkrim dhe sidomos prejardhja e fjales OPEL te na bej me realist ne ate qe shkruajme

----------


## Hyllien

Perse nuk ka autor ky artikull ? Apo po na flet zeri i subkoshiences kshu ?

Stil Plaku me duket ky shkrim mua. Shkrim te tipit "obsesion me origjinat" edhe pse nese hapim cdo lloj libri per historine e lashte, obsesionin e kane te tjeret, qe per hir te se vertetes se veprave te rishkruara(sepse nuk ka asnje origjinale) na nxjerrin nga india e siria me origjine te gjitheve. Nese historia qenka bere shkence, atehere shkenca qenka fantashkence me kete lloj llogjike. Historine fatkeqsisht e kane bere ata qe kane pasur me fuqi mediatike per ta perhapur. Mbishkrimet ilire ne: Varia doctoru piorumque virorum, de corrupto Ecclesiæ statu, poemata : ante nostram aetatem cõscripta : ex quibus multa historica quoqz utiliter, ac summa cum uoluptate cognosci possunt / cum præfatione Mathiæ Flacii Illyrici.  De corrupto Ecclesiæ statu, poemata 
Inscriptiones Asiae, provinciarum Europae graecarum, Illyrici latinae / consilio et auctoritate Academiae Litterarum Regiae Borussicae

qe kane me vellime te tera shumica shpjegohen vecse ne Shqip. Mbase autori i keti shkrimi, qe akademikeve i referohet si kakademike(duket qe paska disa doktorrata) duhet te hapi historine multivoluminoze te Venezias ku banoret e pare na dalin gjithashtu keta Ilire te mistershem. Kushdo qe ka nxjerre etimologjine e Thot-it, eshte bazuar ne punen 35 vjecare te Giuseppe Catapanos, i cili i ka dedikuar nje jete te tere ketij subjekti, ashtu si dhe Dr. Rizaj i ka dedikuar jeten inskripsioneve ne Azine e vogel. Historine Romaket e ben mbi Etrusket, qe ishin nje popullate komplet tjeter nga ajo kelte, Greket moderne e ben mbi ato te lashte, perse Shqiptari, mos ta bej mbi paraardhesit e vet? Po autori i keti shkrimi pikerisht kesaj i trembet, nje levizjeje masive drejt gjetjes se origjinave te kombit shqiptar, qe nuk po ngec ekonomine e ngecur shqiptare, por vecse, edhe sikur hulumtimet te mos provojne tezen tashme te provuar(Shqipja faktikisht nga Instituti Mbreteror i Gjuheve ne Suedi, qe eshte dhe me prestigjozi eshte gjuha me e vjeter) perseri ajo kulture e lashte do jete nje element pasurimi kulturor per Shqiptarin qe vecse ka luftuar ne cdo kohe e me kedo qe ka ardhur ta pushtoj e sundoj. Apo mos valle duhet te hedhim ne kosh te plerave Aristidh Kolen. Un di qe budallenjte dhe te marret(sidomos parabla e dyqanit) nuk vriten nga qeverite, por tallen. Rasti me kete te fundit qe krejt ndryshe... kush e di perse... mbasi do ket ofenduar ndonje pasardhes te Aristotelit ose Thotit dhe siduket shpirti hakmarres akilian i nje fare poeti(keta jane te poshter shume kur flitet per Shqiperine) Homer do kete vibruar sustat e ndonje gjaku blu ne magna grecia. Nuk e di gjithashtu pse merzitet me ndarjen e fjaleve ky autor, ku ato jane baza e etimologjise bashke me rrenjet e foljeve. Me rrenjet e foljeve shqipja arriti qe ne keto 50 vitet e fundit, nga nje dege e vjeter e greqishtes(sic konsideroheshe), apo nga nje dege e gjuheve Sllave, arriti te dale ne nje trung me armenet, e me pas vec, pasi gjithmone e me shume po vertetohet se nuk jane shqiptaret qe kane huazuar por te tjeret qe kane huazuar fjale nga shqiptaret.  Ne nje studim qe kam pare te botuar nga Slavonica Publishing, autori(profesor ne Los Angelos State University) me lloj lloj kaperdimesh, ne fund ngrejti flamurin dhe tha, se kjo gjuhe ka shume elementa "te panjohur" megjithate nuk do ishte fantazi te thonim se ka "huazuar" nga sllavishtja dhe greqishtja. Pra perfundime te paperfunduara. 


Jam dakort qe ka ardhur koha qe shkrimet te renditen dhe te kritikohen me standarte akademike nga akademiket, por jo  kakademiket.

----------


## Baptist

E mo Cyclo edhe ti, eshte pe nga acedemku i shequar Agron Tufa.

http://www.trepca.net/2003/0903/0309...elefanteve.htm

Keta realiste jane mburrja e kombit. Nuk mbushen hambaret e shtepise pe librave dhe ideve, por pe realizmes.

----------


## kulla

i vetmi profanitet qe ishte tek eseja me lart, (meqenese edhe ishte permendur diku ne ese ideja e profanitetit) ishte ndaj shqipes si gjuhe dhe nje fare jeremie qe s'e morra dhe s'e morra vesh kush ishte po qe e paska pasur inatin sa nje zot.

----------


## Qerim

Fjala "djer" mund te jete ne rusisht , por eshte edhe ne anglisht "door" , dhe eshte nje fjale indoeuropjane , dhe duke ditur se shqipja eshte nje nga gjuhet me te vjetra indoeuropjane, mund te konsiderohet nje fjale shqip. Kjo fjale eshte ne te njejten familie si fjala "dru" edhe kjo nje fjale indoeuropjane.

----------


## darkman

te dashur miq 

Etimologjia eshte nje shkence gjuhesore dhe un mund te shpreh se kam njohuri shume shume modeste per kete fushe. 
Per te arritur te kuptosh prejardhjen e nje fjale apo si ka qene the ne ajo me perpara nga ana etimologjike duhen rregulla te caktuara. Eshte vertetuar se ne periudhe te nbdryshme kohe ne vende te ndryshme ka ndodhur procese gjuhesore te trasformimit  te rrokjeve , zanoreve apo bashtingelloreve. Keto transformime jane fikse (nje shembull: tranformimi i n-->r ne dialektin tosk rere --> rane etj) dhe per te shpjeguar prejardhjen e ketyre fjaleve duhen shoqeruar edhe me trasformimet perkatese.
Ndoshta kemi vertet te gjithe te kemi nje gjuhe sa me te ndritur por keshtu vetem sa i rrisim mendjen vetes. 
Diku kam lexuar dhe nuk e di sa e vertete eshte, qe fjalori i gjuhes shqipe nga ana etimologjike perbehet nga 25% nga fjale me prejardhje latine , 18% greke, 17% turke, 15 % sllave, 8% nga nje gjuhe nga e cila rrjedh dhe pjesa tjeter e papercaktuar.
Gjuhetaret shqiptar deri sot kane veshtiresi te vertetojne prejardhjen e shqipesh nga ilirishtja, afirmim i cili ne ambjektet linguistike euvropiane eshte vetem nje hipoteze e forte.
Do ishte vertet bukur nese fjala portugali mund te shpjegohet shqip pertej galise, por keto gjera duhen vertetuar.  Nese jo s'bejne gje tjeter vetem sa na rrisin veshet neve forumisve.

----------


## Hyllien

Un kam lexuar qe vetem 30 % eshte shqip aktualisht, qe se cfare gjuhe eshte prap nuk po ja del njeri te hedhi poshte te kunderten, dmth qe nuk perputhet me Ilirishten. Nese ti lexon libra sllave po, me librat e sllaveve del qe jemi gjuhe me influenca, por as dhe me ato libra nuk arrihet dot te ulet poshte si gjuhe.

*Etimologjia ka rregulla, por dhe rregullat nuk jane rregulla kaq shkencore. Po te ishin, nuk do kishim nevoje per decifrime te nje greqishteje arkaike, por me ato rregulla qe qenkan formula jone shkencore do ishim ne gjendje qe shkrimet greke te shekullit te VIII para Krishtit psh ti kuptonim normalisht apo jo ?*

Ke hap ndonje liber etimologjie apo ke lexu Tufen edhe i eshte pershtatur ideve te tua ? Hap 2 libra te ndryshem e do shohesh se car behet, nese bien dakort apo jo. Njeri e nxjerr nje fjale nga India tjetri nga Israeli etj etj.

----------


## Hyllien

PS: Un e di qe je kundra rracizmit e per nje bote sa me globale me i llaf, kshu qe mos mi merr per ters shkrimet. Vecse ato 18.6% e 20.4 %, 30%(probabiliteti se ato perqindjet e tjera jane te drejta) jane shifra metereologesh nese bie apo nuk bie shi neser, edhe ajo shkence eshte. Gjuha arbereshe, sa perqind sllavishte e greqishte ka? Se mos shkojne ne kah te kundert ato gjerat...

----------

